# تعلم ال Icdl (الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسوب).



## القيصر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*سأنقل لكم ما يعتبر معلومات و افيه حول الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسوب
لكن الموضوع قد يكون طويلا جدا لانه يبدأ من الصفر و لهذا سيكون على شكل عدة حلقات.
وانني على اتم الاستعداد للرد على اي استفسار لكم...........................................*
الجزء الاول------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(1-1-1) تكنولوجيا المعلومات والمعدات والبرمجيات
(1-1-1-1) تعرف على المفاهيم الأساسية التالية: تكنولوجيا المعلومات والمعدات والبرمجيات
المعدات
Hardware	يشير هذا المصطلح إلى المكونات الفعلية لجهاز الحاسوب، على سبيل المثال: وحدة المعالجة المركزية والفأرة ولوحة المفاتيح والشاشة وهكذا.

البرمجيات
Software	هي التعليمات التي تجعل الحاسوب يعمل. فعلى سبيل المثال، عندما تكتب كلمات من خلال لوحة المفاتيح، يكون البرنامج هو المسئول عن عرض الأحرف الصحيحة في المكان الصحيح على الشاشة. وتخزن البرامج على القرص الصلب الخاص بالحاسوب أو على قرص مدمج أو قرص رقمي (DVD) أو قرص مرن ويتم تحميلها (أي نسخها) من القرص إلى ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي (RAM) الخاصة بالحاسوب، عند الحاجة لذلك.

تكنولوجيا المعلومات
Information
Technology (IT)	هو مصطلح عام يشير إلى استخدام الحواسيب كأداة لإنشاء البيانات (المعلومات) وصيانتها. إن تكنولوجيا المعلومات مرتبطة 
بكل جوانب إدارة المعلومات ومعالجتها، خاصة داخل أية شركة كبيرة. إن الحواسيب من الأدوات المهمة في إدارة المعلومات وعادة ما يطلق على أقسام الحاسوب الموجودة داخل الشركات الكبرى أقسام تكنولوجيا المعلومات. ويطلق أيضا على هذه الأقسام اسم أقسام خدمة المعلومات أو أقسام إدارة خدمات المعلومات. وعادة ما يشار إلى الأشخاص الذين يتعاملون مع الحواسيب داخل الشركات الكبيرة على أنهم يعملون في "تكنولوجيا المعلومات".

(1-1-2) أنواع الحواسيب
(1-1-2-1) تعرف على الحواسيب الكبيرة والصغيرة والخاصة بالشبكات والشخصية والمحمولة من حيث السعة والسرعة والسعر والمستخدمين. تعرف أيضا على المقصود بإمكانات أجهزه الحاسوب الطرفية سواء الذكية أو محددة القدرات.


ما هو 
الحاسوب الكبير؟
Mainframe Computer	إن الحواسيب الكبيرة غالية الثمن وكبيرة الحجم وذات قدرات عالية جدا وتستخدم في أغلب الشركات الكبرى. ويمكن توزيع إمكانيات هذا النوع من الحواسيب على العديد من الأشخاص الذين يمكنهم الوصول إليه من خلال حاسوب شخصي أو ما يعرف بالحواسيب الطرفية ذات الإمكانات المحدودة. وتستخدم شركات مثل شركات التأمين الكبيرة حواسيب كبيرة لتتبع حاملي وثائق التأمين التابعين لها وإرسال إخطارات لهم للتجديد.

ما هو الحاسوب الصغير؟ Minicomputer	كما هو الحال بالنسبة للحواسيب الكبيرة، فإن الحواسيب الصغيرة ذات قدرات عالية جدا وغالية الثمن أيضا. لم تعد الآن هناك فروق كبيرة بين  الحواسيب الكبيرة والصغيرة، وفي أحيان كثيرة، يستخدم المصطلحان بالمعنى نفسه. وجدير بالذكر أن الحواسيب الكبيرة كانت أضخم أنواع الحاسوب من حيث الحجم ولذلك كانت تستخدمها الشركات الكبيرة فقط، في حين أن الحواسيب الصغيرة كانت تستخدمها شركات متوسطة الحجم.

ما هو الحاسوب الفائق؟
Supercomputer	كما يتضح من الاسم، يتميز الحاسوب الفائق بإمكانياته العالية جدا، مع قدرة هائلة على معالجة البيانات. ويستخدم هذا النوع بشكل كبير من قبل الهيئات العسكرية. وفي الاستخدام المدني، يستخدم 
في أغلب الأحيان في الأبحاث وأيضا في مجالات معينة مثل التنبؤ بالطقس، عندما يحتاج الأمر إلى معالجة قدر هائل من البيانات بسرعة وتمكن من عمل التنبؤات.
لمزيد من المعلومات، ارجع إلى الموقع التالي: http://www.cray.com/


ما الفرق بين الحاسوب الشخصي والماكنتوش؟
Personal
Computer
& Macintosh	لقد قامت شركة آي بي إم (IBM) بابتكار الحاسوب الشخصي في عام 1981. إن كل الحواسيب الشخصية التي ظهرت بعد ذلك تعد في نواحٍ كثيرة متوافقة مع التصميم الأصلي، على الرغم من التعديلات العديدة التي تمت على هذا التصميم. ويشير مصطلح التوافق مع الحاسوب الشخصي إلى الحواسيب الشخصية التي قامت شركات غير شركة آي بي إم بتصنيعها وجعلتها متوافقة مع المواصفات المعروفة للحاسوب الشخصي.
وقد كانت أغلب الحواسيب الشخصية تستخدم نظام تشغيل يُطلق عليه اسم دوس. في حين أن أغلبها يستخدم الآن إصدارا من نظام ويندوز الخاص بشركة مايكروسوفت (Microsoft) (ويندوز 95 أو 98 أو NT أو 2000).
إن الماكنتوش الذي أنتجته شركة أبل (Apple) عبارة عن حاسوب ولكنه ليس حاسوبًا شخصيا. وهو يستخدم نظام تشغيل مختلف ويحتاج إلى إصدارات خاصة من البرامج (على سبيل المثال، برامج معالجة الكلمات والجداول الإلكترونية). ويجب عليك تخصيص الأجهزة الإضافية حتى يمكن توصيلها بحاسوب من نوع ماكنتوش. لقد كان أهم ما يميز الحاسوب من نوع ماكنتوش عن الحاسوب الشخصي هي واجهة التطبيق الرسومية أو بعبارة أخرى، استخدام الفأرة في تشغيل الحاسوب. فقد كان عليك أن تكون خبيرا بعض الشيء حتى يمكنك استخدام الحاسوب الشخصي التابع لك وصيانته.
لم تعد الآن هناك فروق كبيرة بين الحاسوب الشخصي والماكنتوش، حتى أن شركة مايكروسوفت اشترت أسهما في شركة أبل.
لمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة الموقع التالي: http://www.apple.com


ما هو الحاسوب المتصل بالشبكة؟ Networked Computer	تتيح لك أية شبكة اتصال ربط جهازي حاسوب أو أكثر معًا. وهذا يسمح لجهاز الحاسوب الحصول على البيانات المخزنة على حواسيب أخرى مرتبطة معه في نفس شبكة الاتصال. ويسمح كذلك بمشاركة المصادر. وبالتالي، يمكن لكل الحواسيب المتصلة في شبكة الاتصال مشاركة طابعة واحدة، بدلاً من تخصيص طابعة لكل جهاز على حدة. لقد كان إنشاء شبكة الاتصال مهمة معقدة جدًا، وكان لا يقوم بها إلا الأشخاص المحترفون والمؤهلون فقط. ولكن يمكن الآن لأغلب الأشخاص الذين لديهم معرفة جيدة بنظام ويندوز الخاص بمايكروسوفت تركيب شبكة معتمدة على ويندوز وتوصيفها. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، من الأفضل أن تستعين بفنيين محترفين ومؤهلين للقيام بهذه المهمة الحساسة حتى تقوم بإنشاء شبكة جيدة من حيث الأداء والأمان.

ما هو الحاسوب المحمول؟ Portable (Laptop) Computer	يتميز الحاسوب المحمول ـ كما يتضح من الاسم ـ بصغر الحجم وخفة الوزن وبأنه يحمل باليد ويمكن أن يعمل بالبطارية وكذلك من خلال مصدر الطاقة الرئيسي. ويستخدم الحاسوب المحمول شاشات من نوع خاص ـ بدلا من وحدات العرض المرئية (الشاشات) التقليدية الكبيرة الخاصة بالحاسوب الشخصي ـ والتي تطيل فترة استخدام 
البطاريات وتقلل من وزن الحاسوب. وهناك نوع من الحاسوب المحمول يطلق عليه اسم "الحاسوب الدفتري
 Notebook))" وهو حاسوب محمول صغير جدًا. ويستخدمه الكثير من رجال المبيعات في تنقلاتهم وكذلك الأشخاص الذين يقدمون عروضًا تقديمية. وعلى الرغم من أن الحاسوب المحمول أغلى من الحاسوب العادي، فإن الحاسوب المحمول قد أصبح له الآن نفس الإمكانات التي للحاسوب العادي. وهناك أيضًا ما يسمى بالحواسيب الكفية (Palmtop) وهى أصغر الحواسيب المحمولة حجمًا على الإطلاق.


ما الفرق بين الحواسيب الذكية والحواسيب محدودة القدرات؟ 
Intelligent and dumb Terminals	تقوم أجهزة الحاسوب الطرفية الذكية مثل الحاسوب الشخصي بأغلب عمليات المعالجة ذاتيًا، ولذلك، يمكنك استخدام أي حاسوب شخصي متصل بحاسوب كبير للحصول على المعلومات المطلوبة من الحاسوب الكبير ثم القيام بتحليل هذه البيانات على الحاسوب الشخصي.
أما أجهزة الحاسوب الطرفية محدودة القدرات، فلديها إمكانات محدودة جدا بالنسبة للمعالجة، ولكنها تسمح لك بالاتصال بحاسوب ذي قدرات عالية، على سبيل المثال، حاسوب كبير. وعندما تقوم بمعالجة البيانات التابعة لك من خلال حاسوب طرفي محدود، يقوم الحاسوب الكبير الموجود على 
الجانب الآخر من شبكة الاتصال بكل عمليات المعالجة المطلوبة. فهذا النوع من الوحدات الطرفية يسمح لك فقط بإدخال بياناتك وعرض المعلومات على الشاشة.

سرعة الحاسوب وسعته	أنواع وحدات المعالجة المركزية (CPU)
تستخدم الحواسيب الحديثة وحدة معالجة مركزية من نوع بنتيوم (أو ما يكافئها). وهناك أنواع مختلفة لوحدات المعالجة بنتيوم في السوق ولكي تحصل على معلومات بشأن أحدث الأنواع التي تظهر، قم بالاطلاع على إحدى المجلات المتخصصة في الحاسوب أو زيارة موقع إنتل (Intel) على شبكة الانترنت. وربما يكون معالج الحاسوب الذي تستخدمه من طراز 586 وليس بنتيوم الخاص بشركة إنتل. وهذا يعني أن المعالج غير خاص بشركة إنتل ولكن قامت شركة أخرى بتصنيعه مثل سيركس (Syrix) أو إيه إم دي (AMD). إن حقوق اسم بنتيوم محفوظة لشركة إنتل وهو يطلق فقط على وحدات المعالجة المُصنفة من قبل شركة إنتل.
تردد الساعة ( Clock speed)
يتحكم تردد ساعة الحاسوب في سرعة عمل المعالج. فكلما زاد تردد الساعة، زادت سرعة الحاسوب. ويقاس تردد الساعة بالميجا هيرتز. وقد كان أول حاسوب شخصي والذي قامت شركة آي بي إم (IBM) بإنتاجه يعمل بسرعة 4.77 ميجا هيرتز، في حين أن الحواسيب الشخصية الحديثة عادة ما تعمل بسرعة أعلى من 600 ميجا هيرتز وهذا يعطي فكرة عن مدى التطور الذي حدث منذ ظهور أول حاسوب شخصي. وتذكر أنه كلما زاد تردد الساعة، كان الحاسوب أسرع.


ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي (RAM)
إذا كنت تستخدم حاسوبًا يعتمد على نظام ويندوز، سيمكنك ملاحظة التطور الكبير الذي سيطرأ على أداء الحاسوب الذي تستخدمه عند 
إضافة المزيد من ذاكرة RAM.
سرعة القرص الصلب وسعته التخزينية
تختلف الأقراص الصلبة حسب سرعتها ـ والتي تتحدد من خلال زمن الوصول إلى البيانات ـ وهي تقاس بالميللي ثانية. فكلما قل زمن الوصول، زادت سرعة تخزين البيانات على القرص الصلب أو استرجاعها منه. إن السعة التخزينية للأقراص الصلبة في تزايد مستمر، وذلك بالتزامن مع ظهور الأنواع الجديدة من الأقراص. وتقاس هذه السعة بالجيجا بايت. ويساوي الجيجا بايت الواحد 1024 ميجا بايت.

(1-1-3) الأجزاء الرئيسة للحاسوب الشخصي
(1-1-3-1) تعرف على الأجزاء الرئيسة لأي حاسوب شخصي: وحدة المعالجة المركزية والقرص الصلب ووحدات الإدخال والإخراج المعروفة وأنواع الذاكرة ووحدات التخزين القابلة للإزالة مثل الأقراص المرنة والمدمجة وأقراص Zip وهكذا. اكتشف المقصود بالجهاز الطرفي.
وحدة النظام
The System unit 	يطلق هذا الاسم على الصندوق الرئيسى الخاص بالحاسوب الشخصي والذي يحتوي على المكونات المختلفة التي يتألف منها جهاز الحاسوب. فتوجد بهذه الوحدة ـ على سبيل المثال ـ اللوحة الأم (لوحة النظام) والتي تشتمل على كل الأجزاء الرئيسة، مثل المعالج. ويوجد بها أيضًا مكونات أخرى مثل القرص الصلب ومشغلات الأقراص المرنة والمدمجة وهكذا. وهناك نوعان لهذه الوحدة وهما الوحدة الرأسية ـ والتي تظهر في الشكل المقابل ـ والوحدة الأفقية، التي تم تصميمها لكي توضع على المكتب الذي تعمل عليه وتوضع الشاشة فوقها.


لوحة النظام
(اللوحة الأم) 
The 
System
(Mother) Board	توجد اللوحة الأم (لوحة النظام) داخل وحدة النظام ويتم توصيل كل مكونات الحاسوب الأساسية بشكل مباشر بها. وتوجد وحدة المعالجة المركزية في لوحة النظام إلى جانب المكونات الإلكترونية الأخرى. ويتم توصيل مكونات أخرى مثل القرص الصلب بهذه اللوحة بشكل مباشر أو من خلال كوابل. إن هذه اللوحات يقل حجمها يومًا بعد يوم لأن المكونات تصبح أكثر دمجًا. فإذا قمت بفتح أية وحدة حاسوب حديثة، فلن تجد غير مكونات صغيرة جدًا.

وحدة المعالجة المركزية
The Central Processing Unit (CPU)	يكون المعالج (أو وحدة المعالجة المركزية) بشكل عام معالج بنتيوم الذي تنتجه شركة إنتل (Intel) (أو ما يناظره) ويعد واحدًا من أهم المكونات الموجودة في الحاسوب. فهو يحدد سرعة تشغيل الحاسوب وتقاس سرعته بالميجا هيرتز 
(MHz). فمعالج بنتيوم الذي سرعته 600 ميجا هيرتز أسرع من معالج بنتيوم ذي السرعة 400 ميجا هيرتز. ويقوم المعالج بكل العمليات التي تتم داخل الحاسوب.



ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي
Random Access Memory (RAM)	إن ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي (RAM) التي توجد داخل أي حاسوب هي المكان الذي يتم تحميل نظام التشغيل إليه عندما يتم بدء تشغيل الحاسوب وأيضا يتم إليه نسخ البرامج التطبيقية  وتحميلها، على سبيل المثال: 
برامج قواعد البيانات أو معالجة النصوص. فعندما تقوم بإنشاء بيانات (على سبيل المثال، أحرف وصور)، يتم إنشاؤها في ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي ثم نسخها إلى قرص عند قيامك بحفظ البيانات. بشكل عام، كلما زاد حجم الذاكرة التي يتم تركيبها في الحاسوب، كان ذلك أفضل. وستجد أن أغلب الأجهزة الآن بها ذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعتها أكثر من 64 ميجا بايت.

ذاكرة القراءة فقط 
- نظام الإدخال والإخراج الأساسي
Read Only Memory - Basic Input Output System
 (ROM-BIOS)
إن ذاكرة القراءة فقط المخصصة لنظام الإدخال والإخراج الأساسي هي شريحة خاصة يتم تركيبها في نظام الحاسوب على اللوحة الأم. وهي تحتوي على البرامج اللازمة لجعل الحاسوب يعمل مع نظام التشغيل، مثلا: هي مسئولة عن نسخ نظام التشغيل الذي تستخدمه إلى ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي عند قيامك ببدء تشغيل الحاسوب.

المنفذ المسلسل
Serial Port	إن المنفذ المسلسل عبارة عن مقبس يوجد في الجزء الخلفي من الحاسوب والذي يتيح لك توصيل مكونات أخرى بالحاسوب، على سبيل المثال: مودم. وعادة ما يطلق عليه COM1 أو COM2.

المنفذ المتوازي
Parallel Port	إن المنفذ المتوازي عبارة عن مقبس يوجد في الجزء الخلفي من الحاسوب والذي يتيح لك توصيل مكونات أخرى بالحاسوب، على سبيل المثال: طابعة. وعادة ما يطلق عليه اسم LPT1 أو LPT2.


الناقل المسلسل الشامل
Universal Serial Bus (USB)	يعد الناقل المسلسل الشامل  (USB)مكونًا جديدًا نوعًا ما في الحواسيب. سترى واحدا أو أكثر من مقابس هذا الناقل في الجزء الخلفي لوحدة الحاسوب، مما يسمح لك بتوصيل أجهزة مصممة للعمل من خلال هذا الناقل. ومن هذه الأجهزة الماسح الضوئي والكاميرا الرقمية.

وحدة العرض 
(شاشة العرض)
Monitor	إن شاشة العرض المرئية هي شاشة من النوع الذي يستخدم مع أجهزة التليفزيون والتي تعرض من خلالها البرامج. وهناك أحجام كثيرة للشاشات تتراوح ما بين 15 إلى 21 بوصة. ويجب أن تعرف أن الشاشات ذات الجودة المتدنية أو التي لا تتم صيانتها بشكل جيد يمكن أن تضر عينيك.

لوحة المفاتيح
KeyBoard	تتيح لك لوحة المفاتيح إدخال البيانات إلى الحاسوب. وقد تطورت كثيرًا عبر السنين ويستخدم الكثير من الأشخاص اليوم لوحات مفاتيح تعتمد على تصميم مايكروسوفت، والتي تشتمل على مفاتيح إضافية تم تصميمها لتسهيل استخدام نظم تشغيل مايكروسوفت  ويندوز.

الفأرة
Mouse	عند استخدام أي نظام تشغيل ـ مايكروسوفت ويندوز على سبيل المثال ـ تستخدم الفأرة في تحديد القوائم المنسدلة والإشارة إلى عناصر معينة والنقر فوقها وتحديد عناصر أخرى وكذلك سحب العناصر وإفلاتها في موضع لآخر.

مشغل الأقراص المدمجة
 CD - ROM	تشتمل أغلب الحواسيب حاليًا على مشغل أقراص مدمجة. تبدو الأقراص المدمجة تمامًا مثل الأقراص المدمجة 
الخاصة بالموسيقى ولكنها تحتوي على بيانات خاصة بالحاسوب بدلاً من الموسيقى. ويتميز القرص المدمج بقدرته على تخزين قدر كبير من البيانات (فله سعة تخزينية تفوق 450 قرص مرن). وهناك ميزة أخرى لهذه الأقراص هي أنه يمكن إخراج القرص الواحد واستبداله بآخر. فبإمكانك امتلاك مجموعة من الأقراص المختلفة واستخدام أي منها حسب حاجتك.


مشغلات الأقراص الرقمية متعدد الاستخدام 
Digital Versatile Disk
(DVD) 	تشبه مشغلات الأقراص المدمجة ولكنها تسمح لك باستخدام الأقراص الرقمية (DVD) والتي تقوم بتخزين معلومات أكبر بكثير من القرص المدمج العادي. وهي تقوم أيضا بنقل البيانات من القرص إلى الحاسوب بشكل أسرع، مما يسمح لك بمشاهدة الأفلام على شاشة الحاسوب التي تستخدمها.
ويمكن لأي قرص مدمج تخزين 650 ميجا بايت من البيانات، في حين أن القرص الرقمي متعدد الأغراض ذا الطبقة الواحدة والوجه الواحد يمكنه تخزين 4.7 جيجا بايت من البيانات.
ويسع القرص الرقمي القياسي متعدد الأغراض ذو الطبقتين 8.5 جيجا بايت من البيانات، ويسع النوع ذو الوجهين منه 17 جيجا بايت من البيانات (أي ما يزيد على السعة التخزينية لأي قرص مدمج بخمس وعشرين مرة).

القرص المرن

Floppy Disk Diskettes))	إن الأقراص المرنة بطيئة جدًا مقارنة بالأقراص الصلبة أو الأقراص المدمجة وتخزن قدرا صغيرًا نسبيًا من البيانات (1.44 ميجا بايت). وفي بعض الأحيان، يقوم المستخدم بعمل نسخ احتياطية من البيانات المهمة الموجودة على القرص الصلب الذي يستخدمه ويخزنها على أقراص مرنة. ولكن حيث إنها أكثر أقراص التخزين تعرضًا للتلف، فإنها ليست أفضل الطرق لإنشاء نسخ احتياطية من البيانات المهمة.

قرص Zip 
Zip Disc
	يعد قرص Zip نوعا أحدث من القرص المرن، ولكن الاختلاف الريئسى
بينهما يكمن في أن قرص Zip الواحد يسع 250 ميجا بايت من البيانات. وهو يوفر أيضا سرعة أكبر مقارنة بالقرص المرن العادي.


القرص الصلب
Hard Disk	تعد الأقراص الصلبة مساحة التخزين الرئيسة والكبيرة الموجودة داخل الحاسوب الخاص بك. وتستخدم الأقراص الصلبة في تخزين نظام التشغيل والبرامج التي تستخدمها (على سبيل المثال، برنامج معالجة النصوص والألعاب وهكذا) والبيانات الخاصة بك. وهي أسرع بكثير من الأقراص المدمجة والمرنة ويمكنها تخزين قدر أكبر بكثير من البيانات.

ما هو الجهاز الطرفي؟
Peripheral Device	هو أي جهاز يمكنك توصيله بالحاسوب التابع لك. فيمكنك توصيل ماسح ضوئي أو مودم بالجزء الخلفي لوحدة الحاسوب.

المكونات 
أو البطاقات الإضافية	يمكن تركيب العديد من المكونات الإضافية بسهولة في الحاسوب، وهذا يتيح لك إمكانية تحديث الحاسوب كلما ظهرت أجهزة أحدث وأفضل.

بطاقات الصوت والسماعات	تشتمل العديد من الحواسيب الحديثة على بطاقات صوت وسماعات، مما يعني أنك إذا قمت بتشغيل برامج خاصة بالوسائط المتعددة، يمكنك الاستماع إلى الأصوات التي تصدر منها عن طريق الحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه. وإذا كان لديك ميكروفون وبرنامج خاص، يمكنك أيضا تسجيل الأصوات. ويمكنك أيضًا شراء برنامج خاص يسمح لك بالتحدث إلى الحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه وجعل الحاسوب يكتب الكلمات التي تنطقها على الشاشة. ومع الوقت قد يصبح هذا البرنامج بمثابة بديل للوحة المفاتيح.



أجهزة المودم Modems	إن المودم عبارة عن جهاز يستخدم في توصيل الحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه بنظام الهاتف. ويقوم المودم بتحويل البيانات إلى صوت يتم إرساله عبر خط الهاتف ويقوم المودم المستقبل بتحويل الصوت إلى بيانات. وإذا رغبت في الاتصال بالإنترنت، ستحتاج إلى مودم.

الطابعات
Printers	تتم طباعة أغلب البيانات بعد إنشائها وهناك أنواع كثيرة من الطابعات  يمكنك استخدامها للقيام بذلك. ومن أشهر هذه الأنواع طابعات نفث الحبر وطابعات الليزر والتي يمكنها طباعة مخرجات ملونة.

الماسح الضوئي
Scanner	يسمح لك الماسح الضوئي بقراءة المواد المطبوعة ضوئيًا وإدخالها إلى الحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه، والتي يمكن تخزينها بعد ذلك داخل الحاسوب. ويمكن تغيير هذه الصور بعد ذلك وتغيير حجمها وطباعتها حسب ما تريد.

مشغلات الأقراص المدمجة القابلة للتسجيل
 (CD-R)	إن مشغلات الأقراص المدمجة العادية وحدات للقراءة فقط، ويقبل الكثير من المستخدمين الآن على شراء نوع خاص من محركات الأقراص المدمجة تسمح لك بتسجيل البيانات (أو الموسيقى) على الأقراص المدمجة التي تستخدمها. تحتاج هذه الأجهزة إلى استخدام أقراص مدمجة من نوع خاص يمكنك النسخ إليها والتي تسمى الأقراص المدمجة القابلة للتسجيل (CD-R).


س
وحدة أشرطة النسخ الاحتياطي
Tape Backup	تتيح لك وحدة أشرطة النسخ الاحتياطي إنشاء نسخ احتياطية من البيانات بشكل منتظم. ويمكن لهذه الأشرطة تخزين كميات كبيرة من البيانات بتكلفة بسيطة.
وتستخدم الأشرطة الرقمية
 DAT (Digital Audio Tape) بكثرة في إنشاء النسخ الاحتياطية. يمكن لأشرطة DAT التي تستخدمها هذه الأجهزة إنشاء نسخ احتياطية لكميات كبيرة من البيانات (أكثر من 4 جيجا بايت لكل شريط). وتتميز هذه الأجهزة بالسرعة والفاعلية.

ما هي وحدات الإدخال؟
Input Devices	تتيح لك وحدات الإدخال إدخال البيانات إلى الحاسوب ومن أمثلتها لوحة المفاتيح والفأرة.

ما هي وحدات الإخراج؟
Output Devices	تسمح لك وحدات الإخراج بإخراج البيانات من الحاسوب ومن أمثلتها الطابعة والشاشة.

ما هو
 PCMICA؟	إن الحواسيب المحمولة بطبيعتها مضغوطة جدا وتحتاج إلى مكونات أصغر حجمًا من المكونات القياسية للحاسوب العادي مثل الأقراص الصلبة و مشغلات الأقراص المدمجة. وتشتمل العديد من الحواسيب المحمولة على مقابس خاصة في الجزء الخلفي منها والتي تستخدم في توصيلها بالأجهزة المتوافقة مع ما يعرف بـ PCMCIA.
إن الأجهزة المتوافقة مع PCMCIA تكون عادة أغلى من الأجهزة القياسية المصممة للعمل مع الحواسيب المكتبية الأكبر حجما.
لمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة الموقع التالي: http://www.pcmcia.org


----------



## THE GALILEAN (17 ديسمبر 2006)

هل لديك هذا البرنامج ؟


----------



## القيصر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الرجاء نوضيح طلبك .
اي برنامج نقصد؟
اهلا بك....................


----------



## القيصر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*تعلم ال Icdl*

الجزء الثاني


 (1-2-1) وحدة المعالجة المركزية Central Processing Unit (CPU)
(1-2-1-1) تعرف على مصطلح وحدة المعالجة المركزية (المعالج) ووظائفها:  العمليات والتحكم المنطقي وذاكرة الوصول الفوري وهكذا. وتذكر أن سرعة المعالج تقاس بالميجا هيرتز.

وحدة المعالجة المركزية (المعالج)
CPU	تعد وحدة المعالجة المركزية (المعالج) بمثابة العقل للحاسوب. فهي تقوم بأغلب العمليات التي تتم داخل الحاسوب وهي مسئولة عن التشغيل الجيد لنظام التشغيل (نظام مايكروسوفت ويندوز) وكذلك البرامج مثل تلك الخاصة بمعالجة الكلمات والجداول الإلكترونية وقواعد البيانات. وهناك قدر صغير من الذاكرة مرتبط بهذه الوحدة  تستخدمه للقيام بهذه العمليات. وهي تستخدم أيضا الذاكرة الرئيسة (ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي) الخاصة بالحاسوب.
تعد وحدة المعالجة المركزية المكون الأهم الذي يلعب الدور الرئيسى في السرعة الكلية للحاسوب. وتقاس سرعة هذه الوحدة بالميجا هيرتز وهي تشير إلى التردد الذي تعمل به الوحدة؛ فكلما زاد هذا التردد، زادت سرعة الحاسوب. ولكي نعطيك فكرة عن مدى التطور الذي طرأ على الحواسيب الشخصية بمرور الوقت، نذكر لك أن أول حاسوب شخصي قامت شركة آي بي إم (IBM) بإنتاجه في عام 1981 كان يعمل بسرعة 4.77 ميجا هيرتز، في حين أن الأجهزة الحديثة تعمل بسرعات تزيد عن 800 ميجا هيرتز.
لمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة مواقع الشركات التالية:
شركة إنتل (Intel): http://www.intel.com
شركة إي إم دي (AMD): http://www.amd.com
شركة سيركس (Cyrix): http://www.viatech.com



(1-2-2) وحدات الإدخال Input Devices 
(1-2-2-1) تعرف على بعض الوحدات الرئيسة الخاصة بإدخال البيانات إلى الحاسوب مثل الفأرة ولوحة المفاتيح والماسح الضوئي وكرة المسار ولوحات اللمس والأقلام الضوئية وعصا التوجيه وهكذا.
الفأرة 
Mouse	لقد انتشر استخدام الفأرة مع الحواسيب الشخصية مع ظهور نظام تشغيل مايكروسوفت ويندوز. وقبل ذلك، كان يتم التعامل مع نظام التشغيل دوس من خلال لوحة المفاتيح. ولكن الآن يجب أن تتقن استخدام الفأرة حتى تسهل على نفسك الكثير من المهام في ويندوز. وهناك أنواع متعددة للفأرة، ومن أشهرها وأكثرها استخداما الآن النوع الذي به عجلة صغيرة والذي ـ عند استخدامه مع البرامج المناسبة ـ يتيح لك التحكم بشكل جيد وفعال في البرامج التطبيقية التي تستخدمها.

لوحة المفاتيح
Keyboard	مازالت لوحة المفاتيح هي أكثر وحدات إدخال البيانات إلى الحاسوب شيوعا واستخداما. وهناك أنواع مختلفة من لوحات المفاتيح، بما في ذلك تلك المصممة خصيصا للاستخدام مع نظام تشغيل مايكروسوفت ويندوز.
يجب أن تكون لوحة المفاتيح التي تستخدمها جيدة وسهلة الاستخدام.

كرة المسار
Tracker Ball	إن كرة المسار هي البديل للفأرة التقليدية ويفضلها غالبية مصممي الرسوم. وعادة ما تعطي هذه الوحدات تحكمًا أكثر وأسهل في حركة العناصر على الشاشة. وقد تأخذ من المستخدم فترة حتى يعتاد على استخدامها وخاصة إذا كان معتادًا على استخدام الفأرة التقليدية، ولكنه سيجد أنها تضيف الكثير من المرونة لعمله.


الماسح الضوئي
Scanner	يسمح لك الماسح الضوئي بقراءة مادة مطبوعة ضوئيا وتحويلها إلى ملف يمكن التعامل معه داخل الحاسوب. فيمكنك قراءة صور ضوئيا ثم التعامل معها داخل الحاسوب باستخدام أي برنامج تطبيقي خاص بالرسوم. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يمكنك قراءة نص مطبوع وتحويله ليس فقط إلى صورة من النص ولكن أيضا إلى نص فعلي يمكن التعامل معه وتحريره كنص داخل برنامج لمعالجة الكلمات. وهناك عدد من البرامج المتخصصة ـ والتي يطلق عليها بشكل عام برامج التمييز الضوئي للأحرف 
(Optical Character Recognition - OCR ) ـ تستخدم في تحويل النص المطبوع إلى نص يمكن تحريره داخل البرامج التطبيقية التي تستخدمها.

لوحات اللمس
Touch Pad	إن لوحة اللمس عبارة عن جهاز يوضع على سطح المكتب ويستجيب للضغط. ويمكن استخدامه ـ إلى جانب قلم من نوع خاص ـ من قبل فناني الرسوم الراغبين في إنشاء أعمال فنية رقمية متميزة. 

الأقلام الضوئية
Light Pen	يستخدم القلم الضوئي ليتيح للمستخدمين الإشارة إلى مواضع على الشاشة وعادة ما يستخدم في تحديد 
خيارات القوائم.

عصا التوجيه
Joystick	تحتاج الكثير من الألعاب إلى عصا توجيه حتى يمكن ممارستها بشكل صحيح. وهناك أنواع متعددة لهذه الأجهزة، الأكثر تطورًا منها تكون ذات استجابة سريعة للحركة في اتجاهات ثلاثية المحاور وتشتمل كذلك على أزرار يمكن توصيفها. وكلما زاد ثمن عصا التوجيه، زادت جودتها وسهولة استخدامها. ومن المستحسن شراء نوعيه جيدة واضعًا في اعتبارك أن الأطفال سيستخدمونها بشكل مكثف في أثناء ممارسة الألعاب.


نظم إدخال الصوت الخاصة بالحاسوب	لقد كانت النظم القديمة الخاصة بتمييز الأصوات تقدم نتائج غير جيدة على الإطلاق، ويرجع ذلك إلى القدرات المحدودة للبرامج والأجهزة. فقد كانت تستهلك طاقة معالجة كبيرة من المعالج حتى يحول الكلمة المنطوقة إلى نص يظهر على الشاشة. ولكن الأشياء تتغير بسرعة وأصبحت النظم الحديثة تتيح لك التحدث إلى أي حاسوب شخصي ورؤية النص على الشاشة. وتحتاج أغلب هذه النظم إلى فترة تدريب مبدئية، تمرّن فيها البرنامج على الاستجابة إلى صوتك. وعلى الرغم من أن هذه التقنية لم تكتمل حتى الآن، فمن 
المنتظر أن تكون من أهم تقنيات المستقبل.

كاميرات الويب
Web Cameras	لقد تم تحديث البرمجيات بشكل ملحوظ، حيث أصبحت أكثر تفاعلية مع المستخدم. وقد حدث مؤخرًا تطور آخر في هذا المجال وهو استخدام كاميرا أفلام رقمية صغيرة (تسمى بكاميرا الويب) والتي يتم تركيبها فوق شاشة الحاسوب للسماح بالتواصل في الاتجاهين؛ ليس فقط من خلال النصوص ولكن أيضًا من خلال الصوت والصورة. وعلى الرغم من أنها لا تعد حتى الآن جزءًا أساسيًا من مكونات الحاسوب، فإنها في الطريق لكي تصبح أحد المكونات القياسية للحاسوب.

الكاميرات الرقمية Digital Cameras	يمكن استخدام الكاميرا الرقمية بالطريقة ذاتها التي تستخدم بها الكاميرا العادية، ولكن بدلاً من تخزين الصور على الفيلم التقليدي، يتم تخزين الصور رقميًا في الذاكرة الموجودة في الكاميرا. ويمكن تحويل هذه الصور بسهولة إلى الحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه ثم معالجتها من خلال أي برنامج من برامج الرسوم 
التي تم تثبيتها على الحاسوب. وحاليًا تكون الكاميرات الرقمية محددة بجودة الصور المخزنة وعدد الصور التي يمكن تخزينها داخل الكاميرا.


(1-2-3) وحدات الإخراج  Output Devices 
(1-2-3-1) تعرف على أكثر وحدات الإخراج شيوعًا والتي تعرض نتائج المعالجة التي قام بها الحاسوب: على سبيل المثال، وحدات العرض المرئي (الشاشات) والطابعات وطابعات الرسوم الهندسية والسماعات والمنسقات الصوتية، تعرف أيضًا على كيفية عمل هذه الوحدات وأين تستخدم.
وحدة العرض المرئي (الشاشة) Monitor	إن وحدة العرض المرئي هي شاشة الحاسوب التي تستخدم في إخراج البيانات بتنسيق مفهوم للمستخدمين. تذكر أن الحواسيب تستخدم النظام الثنائي في تمثيل البيانات ومعالجتها (سلسلة من إشارات الفتح/الإغلاق). ومن الصعب أن نتخيل أن الحواسيب الإلكترونية القديمة لم تكن تستخدم أية شاشة.

شاشات العرض المسطحة
  Flat Screen Monitors	لقد كانت شاشات الحاسوب التقليدية مبنية على نفس التقنية المستخدمة في شاشات التلفاز.
حديثا أصبحت شاشات العرض المسطحة متوفرة. وهي لا تشغل حيزًا كبيرًا على المكتب وتستخدم طاقة أقل من الشاشات التقليدية الأكبر حجمًا.

حجم الشاشة	يجب أن تعرف أنك عندما تحدد حجم أية شاشة ـ على سبيل المثال، شاشة 17 بوصة ـ فإن هذا الحجم يقاس قطريا، وليس أفقيا عبر الشاشة. وإذا كنت تقوم بتحديث الشاشة، يجب أن تسأل أيضًا عن "مساحة 
العرض المرئية" الخاصة بالشاشة.


ما هو VGA 
وSuper VGA وXGA؟	لقد ظهر VGA (Video Graphics Array) في عام 1987 وقد كان النظام المعتمد لعرض الرسوم على الشاشة. وقد كان مقتصرًا على 256 لونًا فقط ودرجة وضوح للشاشة قدرها 640 x 480 نقطة (pixel).
يستخدم أغلب المستخدمين الآن مقاييس أعلى مثل Super-VGA (والذي يسمح لك باستخدام ألوان أكثر ودرجة وضوح أعلى). وتستخدم الحواسيب  الحديثة مقاييس ذات أداء أعلى والتي توفر نطاقًا أكبر من الألوان ودرجات وضوح أعلى بكثير.
وهناك مصطلح آخر شائع وهو XGA (أو متوافق مع XGA). وهذا المقياس يعطيك درجة وضوح أعلى من المقاييس السابقة.

بطاقات الرسوم 
Graphics Cards	لتشغيل الكثير من الألعاب تحتاج إلى بطاقات (لوحات) رسوم متقدمة جدًا يتم تركيبها في الحاسوب. وتحتوي هذه البطاقات على معالج خاص بها يكون مخصصًا لعرض الرسوم على الشاشة. ويجب أن تعرف أن أي حاسوب حديث به إمكانية عرض الرسوم المتقدمة هذه، 
في حين أن الحواسيب التي أنتجت منذ عامين أو ثلاثة ربما لا تشتمل على هذه الإمكانية.

أجهزة عرض التقديمات الحاسوبية	هي عبارة عن أجهزة عرض يمكن توصيلها 
بالحاسوب تستخدم في عرض العروض التقديمية لمجموعة من الأشخاص. ومن الأفضل أن تستخدم هذه الأجهزة مع برامج خاصة بالعروض التقديمية، مثل مايكروسوفت باوربوينت. وهي تستخدم بكثرة في النظم التعليمية والعروض التقديمية الخاصة بالمبيعات.
لقد انخفضت مؤخرًا أسعار هذه الأجهزة بشكل كبير. وعند شرائك 
لجهاز من هذا النوع، يجب أن تكون له درجة وضوح عالية (على الأقل كما في XGA) وشدة إضاءة جيدة للمباته (كلما زادت درجة الإضاءة، كان العرض أوضح). وهناك عوامل أخرى يجب أن تراعى وهي درجة الضجيج التي يصدرها الجهاز وتكلفة استبدال اللمبات.


الأنواع المختلفة للطابعات Printers	هناك أنواع كثيرة للطابعات. ففي الشركات الكبيرة، تستخدم طابعات الليزر على نطاق واسع لأنها تقوم بالطباعة بسرعة عالية وتكون مخرجاتها ذات جودة متميزة.
وفي أغلب الشركات، تكون الطابعات موصلة بالحواسيب عن طريق الشبكات. وهذا يعني أن كل مستخدم لا يحتاج إلى طابعة 
منفصلة. فيمكن لكل حاسوب متصل بالشبكة الطباعة من خلال طابعة مشتركة.

طابعات الليزر Laser Printers	تنتج طابعات الليزر مخرجات ذات جودة عالية وبسرعة كبيرة. وهي تسمى بهذا الاسم لأنها تستخدم الليزر في الطباعة. وهناك عدد كبير من الشركات المصنعة لهذا النوع من الطابعات ومن أشهر أنواع الطابعات  بوست سكريبت (Post******)، وهو نوع من الطابعات تم تصميمه لإخراج صور ذات جودة عالية جدا.

طابعات 
الليزر الملونة Color Laser Printers	في بادئ الأمر، كانت أغلب طابعات الليزر تطبع فقط بالأبيض والأسود (أحادية اللون). وقد بدأت أسعار أغلب طابعات الليزر الملونة الحديثة في الانخفاض وبدأت أيضًا في الانتشار. وعلى الرغم من أن الكثير من هذه الطابعات تنتج مخرجات مميزة، يجب أن تدرك أن سعر كل صفحة مطبوعة  ـ وخاصة إذا كنت تستخدم ألوانًا كثيرة في الصفحة ـ يمكن أن يكون مرتفعًا مقارنة بتكلفة الطباعة بالأبيض والأسود.

طابعات نفث الحبر
 Inkjet Printers	تعمل طابعات نفث الحبر باستخدام قاذفات صغيرة لرش الحبر على الورق. إن طابعات نفث الحبر لا تحدث ضجيجا عندما تعمل وتنتج مخرجات جودتها تماثل تلك الخاصة بطابعات الليزر، إلا أن طابعات الليزر مازالت الأفضل من حيث السرعة.
إن طابعات نفث الحبر مثالية عند الحاجة إلى طباعة عدد قليل من الورق بجودة عالية دون النظر إلى مسألة السرعة؛ على سبيل المثال، طباعة خطابات في مكتب صغير أو في المنزل.



طابعات المصفوفة النقطية
 Dot Matrix Printers  	تعمل الطابعات النقطية بضغط صف من الإبر على شريط الطباعة والورق للحصول على الحرف أو الشكل. وكلما زاد عدد الإبر الموجودة في رأس الطباعة، زادت جودة المادة المطبوعة؛ تشتمل أغلب الطابعات النقطية الحديثة على 24 إبرة.
تصدر الطابعات النقطية ضجيجًا عاليًا ولا تنتج مخرجات ذات جودة عالية، وخاصة عند طباعة الرسوم. ولذلك، لم تعد الطابعات النقطية تستخدم كثيرًا الآن وحل محلها طابعات نفث الحبر. وتستخدم الطابعات النقطية في طباعة كميات كبيرة من الورق بجودة قليلة، على سبيل المثال، طباعة فواتير الدفع الخاصة بشركة ما.

ذاكرة الطابعة	من المهم أن تعرف أن أغلب الطابعات لها شرائح ذاكرة خاصة بها، تمامًا مثل أجهزة الحاسوب. فإذا قمت بطباعة رسوم كبيرة الحجم مثل الصور وترغب في الحصول على جودة عالية للمخرجات من الطابعة التي تستخدمها، يجب أن تفكر في إضافة المزيد من شرائح الذاكرة إلى الطابعة. ويجب أن يقوم بهذه العملية شخص مؤهل، ويؤدي ذلك إلى زيادة معدل سرعة طباعة الصفحات في أغلب الحالات.

تكلفة المكونات الخاصة بالطابعة	عندما تشتري طابعة، فعليك أن تستفسر 
عن  تكلفة أجزاء الطابعة التى تحتاج إلى استبدالها من وقت لآخر. إن طابعات الليزر لا تستخدم الحبر العادي؛ وإنما تستخدم الحبر الجاف؛ والذي يوجد في وحدة مغلقة تسمى علبة الحبر الجاف.
تتيح لك كل علبة حبر جاف طباعة عدد معين من الصفحات وعندما ينفد الحبر، يجب استبدال الوحدة بأكملها. وفي بعض الأحيان، يكون سعر هذه الوحدة مرتفعًا جدًا.

طابعة الرسوم الهندسية Plotters	إن طابعة الرسوم الهندسية عبارة عن جهاز إخراج مشابه للطابعة العادية، ولكنه يتيح لك طباعة صور أكبر. ويستخدم هذه الجهاز بشكل كبير في قطاع التصميم والبحث.


السماعات Speakers	تشتمل أغلب الحواسيب الموجودة حاليًا في الأسواق على إمكانية إضافة سماعتين إلى وحدة النظام. وأحيانًا تكون السماعات مضمنة مباشرة في الشاشة. وهذا يزيد من القدرة على الاستفادة من المواد التعليمية والعروض التقديمية ويمكن اعتبارها الآن بمثابة مكون قياسي في الحاسوب.

المنسقات الصوتية Speech Synthesizers	لقد حدث تطور كبير في المحولات الصوتية مؤخرًا، فأصبح بالإمكان قراءة النص فقط وعرضه على شاشة الحاسوب. وبالتالي، يمكنك استقبال رسالة بريد إلكتروني عبارة عن نص من صديق وسيقوم الحاسوب بقراءتها لك. وسيكون ذلك ذا فائدة كبيرة لضعاف البصر عند استخدامهم للحاسوب. ومن ناحية أخرى، يمكنك الآن استخدام ميكروفون للتحدث إلى الحاسوب الذي يقوم مباشرة بتحويل الكلمات المنطوقة إلى نص يعرض داخل برنامج لمعالجة النصوص على سبيل المثال. وعلى الرغم من عدم اكتمال هذه النظم، فإنها تتقدم يومًا بعد يوم مع ظهور برامج أكثر تقدمًا.


----------



## القيصر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انني اعلم ان البعض يجد ان هذه المعلومات هي بسيطة وان كل مستخدمي الحاسوب يعرفونها جيدا ...و لهؤلاء اقول انتظر القادم لتصبح محترفا ............... ارجو ان اجد مشاركات من الزملاء لكي اعلم مدى الاستفاده من موضوعي  ام لا .....

ملاحظة ان هذا الموضوع هو منهاج عالمي يبدأ من الصفر و حتى الاحتراف و هو ليس من  تأليفي و بحكم  دراستي لهذا المنهاج و معرفة فوائده اححببت ان تشاركوني الاستفاده منه وانني  على اتم الاستعداد لأي سؤال حول الموضوع


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 ديسمبر 2006)

القيصر قال:


> الرجاء نوضيح طلبك .
> اي برنامج نقصد؟
> اهلا بك....................



 تعلم ال Icdl (الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسوب).

انا اعرف ان هذا عبارة عن برنامج على سي دي
صحيح ؟


----------



## القيصر (18 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> تعلم ال Icdl (الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسوب).
> 
> انا اعرف ان هذا عبارة عن برنامج على سي دي
> صحيح ؟



نعم شرح ال ICDL موجود على سي دي متوفر لدي و انا سأقوم  بنقله لكم على شكل اجزاء و الرد على اي استفسار  لديكم ......


----------



## القيصر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*الجزء الثالث*

(1-3 -1) وحدات التخزين الثانوية
(1-3-1-1) المقارنة بين الأنواع المختلفة لوحدات التخزين الثانويه من حيث السرعة والسعر والسعة التخزينية، على سبيل المثال: القرص الصلب الداخلي/ الخارجي وقرص zip وحاويات البيانات والأقراص المدمجة  والمرنة وهكذا.
القرص الصلب الداخلي	السرعة: سرعة عالية جدًا. وتعتمد سرعة القرص الصلب على سرعة "متوسط وقت الوصول" والتي تقاس بالميللي ثانية. وكلما قل هذا الرقم، زادت سرعة القرص. وهناك أنواع مختلفة من هذه الأقراص، من أشهرها EIDE 
وSCSI. وتستخدم أقراص SCSI عادة في خادمات الشبكات الكبيرة، في حين تستخدم أقراص EIDE في الحواسيب الشخصية.
السعة التخزينية: كبيرة! في الغالب أكثر من 10 جيجا بايت. (الجيجا بايت الواحد يكافئ 1024 ميجا بايت).
السعر: لقد بدأت أسعار الأقراص الصلبة في الانخفاض بشكل كبير، وتعتبر أرخص طريقة لتخزين البيانات.

القرص الصلب الخارجي	السرعة: أبطأ من الأقراص الصلبة الداخلية، ولكن الأنواع المتطورة منها مرتفعة الثمن وتقدم نفس الأداء الذي تقدمه الأقراص الصلبة الداخلية.
السعة التخزينية: مثل الأقراص الداخلية
السعر: أغلى من الأقراص الداخلية

مشغل أقراص Zip	يمكنك تركيب مشغل أقراص Zip في الحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه ثم يكون بإمكانك بعد ذلك إدخال أقراص Zip في هذا المشغل. إن أهم ما يميز هذه المشغلات هو أنه يمكنك إخراج أحد الأقراص ووضع آخر غيره، بالطريقة ذاتها التي يمكنك من خلالها وضع أقراص مرنة مختلفة في مشغل الأقراص المرنة الخاص بك. وهي تستخدم بشكل كبير في تخزين النسخ الاحتياطية من البيانات وتبادل البيانات بين الحواسيب غير المتصلة من خلال شبكة اتصال.
السرعة: أبطأ من الأقراص الصلبة العادية ولكنها تعد مثالية لتخزين النسخ الاحتياطية.
السعة التخزينية: 100 أو 250 ميجا بايت
السعر: يجب أن تضع في اعتبارك سعر المشغل ، وسعر الأقراص التي تستخدم مع هذا المشغل. وعادة ما يبيع المورد المشغل إلى جانب مجموعة مكونة من 5 أقراص بسعر مخفض نسبيًا.


مشغلات أقراص Jaz	إن أقراص Jaz يتشابه من حيث التصميم مع محرك أقراص Zip. ويكمن الاختلاف الرئيسي بينهما في أن أقراص Jaz يمكنها تخزين قدر أكبر من البيانات. ولكنها تختلف عن تلك المستخدمة في أي مشغل Zip ولذلك، لا يمكنك استخدام قرص Zip في مشغل Jaz أو قرص Jaz في محرك Zip.
السرعة: أبطأ من الأقراص الصلبة العادية ولكنها مناسبة لتخزين النسخ الاحتياطية
السعة التخزينية: حوالي 2 جيجا بايت (2048 ميجا بايت)
السعر: يجب أن تضع في اعتبارك سعر المشغل وسعر الأقراص التي تستخدم مع هذا المشغل. وعادة ما يبيع الموردون المشغل إلى جانب مجموعة مكونة من 5 أقراص بسعر معقول.
لمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة الموقع التالي: http://www.iomega.com


الأقراص المرنة Floppy disks	السرعة: بطيئة جدا!
السعة التخزينية: 1.44 ميجا بايت
السعر: زهيد جدا

مشغلات الأقراص المدمجة 
CD - ROM	السرعة: أبطأ من الأقراص الصلبة. لقد أعطيت القيمة 1x لسرعة مشغل الأقراص المدمجة الأولي. وبعد ذلك، تضاعفت هذه القيمة مع توالي ظهور المشغلات الأسرع. وبالتالي، إن المشغل الذي تبلغ سرعته 50x يكون أسرع 50 مرة من المشغل الأصلي الذي كانت سرعته 1x.
السعة التخزينية: حوالي 650 ميجا بايت
السعر: أقل من 20 جنيه إسترليني لكل مشغل

مشغلات الأقراص الرقمية متعددة الاستخدام (DVD)	السرعة: أسرع من مشغلات الأقراص المدمجة ولكنها أقل سرعة من الأقراص الصلبة
السعة التخزينية: حتى 17جيجا بايت كحد أقصى
السعر: أعلى قليلا من مشغلات الأقراص المدمجة

ما الفرق بين الأقراص الصلبة الداخلية والخارجية؟	يوضع القرص الصلب الداخلي داخل وحدة الحاسوب الرئيسة، في حين يتم توصيل القرص الصلب الخارجي بهذه الوحدة عن طريق سلك توصيل تقوم بإدخاله في الجزء الخلفي للوحدة. وبعض الأقراص الصلبة الخارجية يتم توصيلها من خلال المنفذ المسلسل الموجود في الجزء الخلفي من الحاسوب، في حين أن البعض الآخر يحتاج إلى تركيب بطاقة من نوع خاص داخل الحاسوب 
لتسمح بتوصيل القرص الصلب بوحدة الحاسوب.


(1-3-2) أنواع الذاكرة
(1-3-2-1) تعرف على الأنواع المختلفة لذاكرة الحاسوب ووظائفها مثل ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي (RAM) و ذاكرة القراءةة فقط (ROM).
ما هي ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي 
Random
Acess
Memory
(RAM)؟	تعد ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي (RAM) الذاكرة "العاملة" التي يستخدمها الحاسوب. فعندما يتم تحميل نظام التشغيل من القرص عند بدء تشغيل الحاسوب، يتم نسخ النظام إلى هذه الذاكرة. وقد كان أول حاسوب شخصي قامت شركة آي بي إم (IBM) بإنتاجه يستخدم ذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعتها 640 كيلو بايت بحد أقصى (أي أكثر من نصف ميجا بايت)، في حين أن أي حاسوب حديث يمكنه أن يستخدم حجم كبير من ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي. وتشتمل الحواسيب الحديثة على ذاكرة وصول عشوائي سعتها أكثر من 64 ميجا بايت. وكقاعدة عامة، إن الحاسوب الذي يستخدم نظام مايكروسوفت ويندوزللتشغيل يعمل بشكل أسرع إذا قمت بتركيب ذاكرة وصول عشوائي ذات سعة أكبر.
لا يتم الاحتفاظ بالبيانات والبرامج المخزنة في ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي (أي أن البيانات تمسح من الذاكرة عندما تقوم بإغلاق الحاسوب).

ما المقصود بذاكرة القراءة فقط
Read Only Memory (ROM)؟	إن ذاكرة القراءة فقط Read Only Memory (ROM) ـ كما يتضح من الاسم ـ هي نوع خاص من شرائح الذاكرة تستخدم لتخزين البرامج التي يمكن قراءتها فقط ولا يمكن تعديلها. ومن أمثلة ذلك، شريحة ROM-BIOS، التي تحتوي على برامج للقراءة فقط. وتشتمل أيضا بطاقات الشبكة وبطاقات الفيديو على شرائح ROM.



ما المقصود
 بذاكرة القراءة فقط - نظام الإدخال والإخراج الأساسي؟
Read Only Memory Basic – Input Output System (ROM-BIOS)؟	إن شريحة ذاكرة القرءاة فقط - نظام الإدخال والإخراج الأساسي
 ROM- BIOS - عبارة عن شريحة توجد في لوحة النظام الخاصة بالحاسوب، وتحتوي على برامج تقوم بمهام متعددة. فعندما تقوم ببدء تشغيل الحاسوب، تقوم برامج ROM-BIOS بعملية فحص ذاتي للتأكد من أن الحاسوب يعمل بشكل جيد. وتقوم هذه البرامج بعد ذلك بتحميل نظام التشغيل الذي تستخدمه من القرص إلى ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي.

ما هي  BIOS القابلة للتحديث Flash BIOS؟	تشتمل أغلب الحواسيب الحديثة على شريحة BIOS Flash قابلة للتحديث بدلاً من ROM-BIOS. وتتضمن هذه الشريحة نفس نوع البرامج الموجودة في جهاز الحاسوب ولكنها تتميز بإمكانية تحديث البرامج الموجودة على الشريحة. ويتم هذا التحديث بتشغيل برنامج صغير توفره الشركة المصنعة للحاسوب.

ROM-BIOS ومشكلة عام 2000	احتاجت الكثير من الحواسيب القديمة إلى تحديث شريحة ROM-BIOS لحل المشكلة التي تسمى "مشكلة عام 2000". وقد كان سبب هذه المشكلة أن الحواسيب القديمة كانت تخصص خانتين فقط للعام، بحيث يمثل 99 العام 1999.

ما هي ذاكرة الفيديو (الرسوم)؟	إن الصورة التي تظهر على الشاشة التي تستخدمها عبارة عن انعكاس للبيانات المخزنة في ذاكره الفيديو وهي شرائح ذاكرة من نوع خاص، وعادة ما توجد في بطاقات الفيديو. ويشتمل أي حاسوب حديث على ذاكرة فيديو ذات عدد كبير من الميجا بايت.


(1-3-3) وحدات قياس الذاكرة
(1-3-3-1) تعرف على وحدات قياس ذاكرة الحاسوب: (البت والبايت والكيلو بايت والميجا بايت والجيجا بايت)، وعلاقتها بالأحرف والحقول والسجلات والملفات والأدلة/المجلدات.
الوحدات الأساسية لتخزين البيانات	من المهم أن تعرف أن مصطلح الحاسوب الرقمي يشير إلى أن الحاسوب يستخدم النظام الثنائي في تمثيل البيانات ومعالجتها. إننا نستخدم في حياتنا النظام العشري. أي إننا نستخدم الأرقام من صفر وحتى 9. ويستخدم الحاسوب الرقمي الرقمين صفر وواحد (أي الإيقاف/ التشغيل إن أردت التحديد). فمثلاً، عندما نتحدث عن التخزين في الحواسيب، فسيكون حجم ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي وسعة القرص الصلب أرقامًا من قوى الرقم اثنين أي تحقق الصورة 2 N  حيث N عدد صحيح.

البت
 Bit
	تستخدم كل الحواسيب نظام الترقيم الثنائي، أي تقوم بمعالجة البيانات كصفر أو واحد. وهذا المستوى من التخزين يسمى بالبت. وعادة ما يطلق على الحواسيب بأنها 32 بت، وهذا يعني أنه يمكنه معالجة 32 بت في المرة الواحدة.
ويمكن أيضًا وصف البرامج بأنها 16 أو 32 أو 64 بت.

البايت
 Byte	يتكون البايت الواحد من 8 بت.

الكيلو بايت
Kilobyte 
 (KB)	يتكون الكيلو بايت الواحد من 1024 بايت.

الميجا بايت
Megabyte (MB)	يتكون الميجا بايت الواحد من 1024 كيلو بايت.

الجيجا بايت Gigabyte
(GB)	يتكون الجيجا البايت الواحد من 1024 ميجا بايت.

الملفات 
Files	يتم تخزين البيانات والبرامج على القرص الذي تستخدمه على هيئة ملفات. وهناك أنواع مختلفة من الملفات، على سبيل المثال، الملفات التي تقوم بتخزين البيانات التي تستخدمها والملفات التي تحتوي على البرامج الخاصة بك والملفات التي تستخدم في تخزين نظام التشغيل.


الأدلة (المجلدات) Directories (Folders)	تستخدم الأدلة أو المجلدات في تجميع الملفات ذات العلاقة. فعلى سبيل المثال، يمكنك إنشاء مجلد باسم "الحسابات" يضم كل الملفات المتعلقة بالمحاسبة وآخر باسم "العملاء" ويضم مراسلاتك مع عملائك. ويمكن أن تشتمل أيضًا المجلدات على مجلدات فرعية لزيادة تنظيم الملفات. وعادة ما يطلق على أعلى مجلد في تفرع المجلدات اسم المجلد (أو الدليل)' ''الجذر'' "Root". وفي بعض الأحيان، ربما يظهر تمثيل بياني للمجلدات، كالموضح في الشكل التالي.




في هذا المثال، يوجد المجلد الجذر في أعلى المجلدات الفرعية. وتوجد تحته ثلاثة مجلدات فرعية وهي البيانات والبرامج والألعاب.

السجلات	إن السجل عبارة عن مجموعة من البيانات الموجودة داخل ملف. وهو نوع من وحدات التخزين التي تستخدمها أية قاعدة بيانات.
للمزيد من المعلومات، راجع الوحدة الخاصة بقواعد البيانات.


(1-3-4) أداء الحاسوب
(1-3-4-1) تعرف على بعض العوامل التي تؤثر على أداء الحاسوب، على سبيل المثال: سرعة المعالج وحجم ذاكرة الوصول العشوائي وسرعة القرص الصلب وسعته.
سرعة الحاسوب	تعد سرعة المعالج هي أهم العوامل التي تتحكم في السرعة الكلية لأي حاسوب شخصي. وتقاس هذه السرعة بالميجا هيرتز. وهناك عوامل أخرى مهمة، وخاصة بالنسبة للحواسيب الشخصية المعتمدة على نظام ويندوز، حيث هناك قاعدة تقول أنه كلما زاد حجم الذاكرة، زادت سرعة تشغيل النظام. ويستخدم نظام ويندوز أيضًا القرص الصلب بشكل كبير، وبالتالي، كلما زادت سرعة تشغيل القرص الصلب، زادت سرعة تشغيل النظام.
ولكي تستخدم الحاسوب الشخصي الخاص بك المعتمد على نظام ويندوز بشكل فعال، ستحتاج ليس فقط إلى قرص صلب سريع ولكن أيضًا إلى قرص صلب سعته كبيرة وبه ''مساحة خالية'' كبيرة. ويرجع ذلك إلى أن نظام ويندوز يقوم باستمرار بتبادل البيانات بين القرص الصلب وذاكرة الوصول العشوائي. وسيقوم ويندوز بإنشاء العديد مما يسمى ''بالملفات المؤقتة'' التي يستخدمها في إدارة البرامج الخاصة بك. فإذا كان لديك قرص صلب به مساحة خالية صغيرة، فستجد أن نظام ويندوز لن يكون قادرًا على تحميل البرامج على الإطلاق.
إذا كنت تعمل باستخدام نظام التشغيل ويندوز 95 أو 98 أو 2000 
(أو أي إصدار مماثل من ويندوز)، فستجد أنك إذا قمت بالنقر فوق قائمة Start ثم تحديد Programs ثم تحديد Accessories ثم تحديد System Tools، ستجد أن هناك برنامجًا خاصًا بإلغاء انفصال الملفات 
(De-fragmentation). ويمكن أن يؤدي تشغيل هذا البرنامج بشكل دوري إلى زيادة سرعة تشغيل الحاسوب الخاص بك.


----------



## القيصر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكره انا ممكن اعمل نقل للمعلومات كامله لمره و احده بس انا عملنه على عده اجزاء على شان اللي عنده اي سؤال يتفضل و يسأل ...................
الرب يباركم


----------



## القيصر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الجزء الرابع..........................

(1-4-1) أنواع البرمجيات
(1-4-1-1) تعرف على المقصود بالمصطلحات التالية: برامج نظم التشغيل والبرامج التطبيقية والفرق بينها.
ما هو نظام التشغيل؟ Operating System	يعد نظام التشغيل نوعًا خاصًا من البرامج يتم تحميله تلقائيًا عند بدء تشغيل الكمبيوتر. ويسمح لك نظام التشغيل باستخدام الميزات المتقدمة لأي كمبيوتر حديث دون الحاجة إلى معرفة كل تفاصيل عمل الأجهزة. وهناك أنواع مختلفة من نظم التشغيل المستخدمة حاليًا. لقد ظهر أول كمبيوتر شخصي في عام 1981 وكان من إنتاج شركة آي بي إم (IBM) وكان يستخدم نظام تشغيل يسمى "دوس". وقد كان هذا النظام بسيطًا (غير متطور)، وكان يتعين أن تكون لديك خبرة في عالم الكمبيوتر لتعرف كيف تستخدمه. فلم يكن "سهل الاستخدام".
وبعد ذلك، قدمت شركة مايكروسوفت نظام "ويندوز" الذي أصبح الآن النظام الأكثر شيوعًا مع أجهزة الكمبيوتر.
هناك إصدارات مختلفة من نظام ويندوز. لقد كان ويندوز 3.1 هو أول إصدار لويندوز يتم استخدامه على نطاق واسع. وقد كان أكثر فعالية من نظام دوس وأسهل كثيرًا في الاستخدام. فهو يستخدم واجهة تطبيق رسومية 
(Graphical User Interface - GUI)، أي أنه يمكنك التعامل معه من خلال الماوس والقوائم المنسدلة. وظهر بعد ذلك ويندوز 95 و98 وNT و2000. والجدير بالذكر أن الإصدارات الأخيرة من ويندوز تقريبا كلها متشابهة وكلها أسهل في الاستخدام مقارنة بويندوز 3.1.
لمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة الشركتين التاليتين على هذين الموقعين:
شركة Microsoft: http://www.microsoft.com
شركة IBM: http://www-4.ibm.com/software/os/warp/


ما هو البرنامج التطبيقي؟ Application Program 	إن البرنامج التطبيقي هو نوع من البرامج يمكنك استخدامه بعد تحميل نظام التشغيل. ومن أمثلة هذه البرامج، برامج معالجة الكلمات (الخاصة بإنشاء الخطابات والمذكرات وهكذا) والجداول الإلكترونية (الخاصة بإنشاء الحسابات والتعامل مع الأرقام) وقواعد البيانات (والتي تقوم بتنظيم كميات كبيرة من البيانات) والرسوم (المعنية بإنشاء صور وإعلانات وأدلة استخدام وهكذا).


(1-4-2) برمجيات نظم التشغيل
(1-4-2-1) تعرف على الوظائف الأساسية لأي نظام تشغيل والمقصود بواجهة التطبيق الرسومية وأهم مزايا استخدام هذه الواجهة.
ما هي واجهة التطبيق الرسومية؟
Graphical User Interface 
(GUI)	تعد واجهة التطبيق الرسومية جزءًا إضافيًا من نظام التشغيل يقوم بعرض النوافذ والقوائم المنسدلة ويتيح لك أيضًا التعامل مع الكمبيوتر من خلال استخدام الفأرة. ومن أمثلة نظم التشغيل التي تستخدم هذه الواجهة ويندوز 3.1 و95 و98 و2000 وNT وOS2 الخاص بشركة آي بي إم (IBM).

مزايا استخدام واجهة التطبيق الرسومية	•	وجود تشابة في التعامل مع جميع البرامج
•	كيفية تشغيل البرنامج لا تعتمد كثيرًا على الشركات المنتجة
•	التعامل مع البرامج التطبيقية بالطريقة ذاتها التي تستخدمها مع نظام التشغيل
•	تتيح المجال أمام المبرمجين لكتابة برامج متناسقة بسهولة



(1-4-3) البرمجيات التطبيقية Application Software
(1-4-3-1) تعرف على أمثلة لبعض أنواع البرمجيات التطبيقية واستخداماتها، على سبيل المثال: برامج معالجة النصوص والجداول الإلكترونية وقواعد البيانات وأنظمة الرواتب والعروض التقديمية والنشر المكتبي والوسائط المتعددة.
أمثلة لتطبيقات معالجة النصوص Word Processing	مايكروسوفت وورد: http://www.microsoft.com/office/word/default.htm
لوتس وورد برو: http://www.lotus.com/home.nsf/welcome/wordpro
وورد بيرفكت: http://www.corel.com/Office2000


أمثلة لتطبيقات الجداول الإلكترونية Spreadsheet	مايكروسوفت إكسيل: http://www.microsoft.com/office/excel
لوتس 1-2-3: http://www.lotus.com/home.nsf/welcome/lotus123


أمثلة لتطبيقات قواعد البيانات Database	مايكروسوفت أكسيس: http://www.microsoft.com/office/access
لوتس أبروتش: http://www.lotus.com/home.nsf/welcome/approach


أمثلة لتطبيقات أنظمة الرواتب Payroll	برنامج سيج: http://www.sage.com


أمثلة لتطبيقات العروض التقديمية Presentation	مايكروسوفت باوربوينت: http://www.microsoft.com/office/powerpoint
لوتس فريلانس: http://www.lotus.com/home.nsf/welcome/freelance


أمثلة لتطبيقات النشر المكتبي Desktop Publication	أدوبي فوتوشوب: http://www.adobe.com


أمثلة لتطبيقات الوسائط المتعددة Multimedia	تشتمل الحواسيب متعددة الوسائط على أجهزة خاصة تسمح لك بتشغيل الأصوات وعرض صور الفيديو، والتى بالتالى تمكنك من استخدام برامج الوسائط المتعددة مثل الألعاب والبرامج التعليمية. وأفضل مثال لبرامج الوسائط المتعددة هو موسوعات "مايكروسوفت إنكارتا" والتي توجد على أقراص مدمجة.
لمزيد من المعلومات، قم بزيارة الموقع التالي: http://www.microsoft.com/Encarta


أمثلة لتطبيقات إنشاء مواقع الويب web authoring	مايكروسوفت فرونت بيج: http://www.microsoft.com/frontpage



(1-4-4) تطوير النظم System Development
(1-4-4-1) تعرف على كيفية تطوير النظم الحاسوبية وعمليات البحث والتحليل والبرمجة والاختبار التي عادة ما تستخدم في تطوير النظم.
ما المقصود بمراحل تطوير النظم؟	يتم تطوير أغلب مشروعات تكنولوجيا المعلومات على مراحل. أولا، 
يتم تحليل احتياجات مستخدمي الكمبيوتر. وعادة ما يقوم بتلك المهمة محللو نظم محترفون حيث يستفسرون عن رؤية المستخدمين للنظام والمهام التي سيقوم بها ثم يقومون بوضع الخطط المتعلقة بكيفية تنفيذ ذلك من خلال نظام فعلي يعتمد على الحاسوب.
ويقوم المبرمج بعد ذلك بأخذ المواصفات من محلل النظم ويحول هذه الخطوط العريضة إلى برامج كمبيوتر فعلية. ويجب أن تجرى بعد ذلك 
اختبارات لهذه البرامج وتعرض على المستخدمين للتأكد من أن النظام حسب طلبهم.
وأخيرا، تتم عملية التطبيق والتي يعرف خلالها المستخدمون بالنظم الجديدة، وعادة ما تتخللها فترة تدريب.
وبعد أن يبدأ المستخدمون في استخدام النظام الجديد، من الممكن أن يطالبوا بإضافة تعديلات عليه وتبدأ العملية منذ البداية ثانية.
هناك عدة طرق لتعريف مراحل تطوير النظم ولكن بشكل عام، ستجد المراحل الأربع الأساسية التالية:
•	دراسة الجدوى
•	التصميم
•	البرمجة
•	التطبيق


----------



## القيصر (6 يناير 2007)

*الجزء الخامس*

(1-5) شبكات المعلومات Information Network
(1 -5 -1) التعرف على مفهوم كل من الشبكة المحلية ( LAN )
والشبكة الممتدة ( WAN )
(1-5-1-1) تعرف على المقصود بـالشبكة المحلية LAN (local area network) 
والشبكة الممتدة (wide area network) WAN ومزايا استخدام مجموعات العمل ومشاركة المصادر من خلال الشبكة.
ما المقصود 
بـ LAN؟	إن LAN (Local Area Network) أو الشبكة المحلية نظام يتم من خلاله ربط الحواسيب الموجودة داخل شركة أو مؤسسة معًا. فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا كان هناك عشرة أشخاص يعملون معًا داخل أحد المكاتب، فمن الأفضل أن يتم الربط بين الحواسيب الخاصة بهم. وبهذه الطريقة، يمكن أن يكون للمكتب طابعة واحدة ويمكن لهؤلاء جميعًا استخدامها. وبطريقة مماثلة، يمكن مشاركة الأجهزة الأخرى مثل المودم والماسح الضوئي. ويمكنهم أيضًا مشاركة المعلومات فيما بينهم.ما المقصود 
بـ WAN؟	إن WAN (Wide Area Network) أو الشبكة الممتدة أو واسعة النطاق ـ كما يتضح من الاسم ـ تسمح لك بالاتصال بالحواسيب الأخرى على نطاق أوسع (أي، العالم بأكمله).

ما هي 
مجموعات العمل الخاصة بالحاسوب؟	إن مفهوم مجموعة العمل يعني أن مجموعة من الأشخاص الذين يعملون 
معًا يمكنهم مشاركة المصادر مع بعضهم البعض. فعلى سبيل المثال، عند استخدام برنامج معالجة النصوص، ربما تستخدم ما يسمى بالنماذج. فعلى سبيل المثال، ربما ترغب شركتك في استخدام ترويسة موحدة (قياسية) لصفحة الفاكس. فإذا كان نموذج هذه الصفحة مخزنا على كمبيوتر واحد ولكنه متاح لكل أجهزة الكمبيوتر الأخرى، فستقوم ـ إذا أردت إجراء تغيير على ترويسة من صفحة الفاكس ـ بالتغيير في ملف واحد فقط، وليس في كل الملفات الموجودة على كل كمبيوتر.


(1 -5 -2) الشبكات الهاتفية وعالم الحاسوب
(1-5-2-1) تعرف على استخدام الشبكة الهاتفية في عالم الحاسوب والمقصود بالمصطلحات Public Switched Data Network (PSDN) و Integrated Service Digital Network (ISDN) والاتصالات عبر الأقمار الصناعية. وتعرف أيضا على المقصود بالفاكس والتلكس والمودم والأنظمة الرقمية والتماثلية ومعدل الباود؟
PSDN	إن PSDN أو Public Switched Data Network هو الاسم المتعارف عليه لشبكة الهواتف المستخدمة حاليًا.

ISDN	هو اختصار لـ "Integrated Service Digital Network". لقد ظهر ISDN في عام 1984 وهو يسمح بمعدلات أسرع في نقل البيانات من تلك التي تتم باستخدام أجهزة المودم. فباستخدام ISDN، يمكنك نقل 64 أو 128 كيلو بت من البيانات في الثانية.

الأقمار الصناعية Satellites	لقد أتاحت لنا الاتصالات عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية إجراء مكالمة تليفونية أو الوصول إلى الإنترنت من أي مكان في العالم.

الفاكس
 Fax
يسمح لك جهاز الفاكس بنقل مادة مطبوعة من خلال نظام الاتصال الهاتفي. ويقوم جهاز الفاكس المرسل بمسح الصفحة ضوئيا وتحويل البيانات إلى صوت. ويحول جهاز الفاكس المستقبل الصوت مرة ثانية إلى صورة من الصفحة المرسلة وطباعتها. وتشتمل أغلب أجهزة الكمبيوتر الحديثة على مودم يمكنه إرسال رسائل فاكس واستقبالها دون الحاجة إلى استخدام جهاز فاكس منفصل.

التلكس Telex	إن التلكس نظام قديم يستخدم في إرسال رسائل مكتوبة عن طريق شبكة التلكس. وقد بدأ يقل استخدام التلكس وتحل محله تدريجيًا نظم البريد الإليكتروني والفاكس.


المودم Modem إن Modem (المودم) هو اختصار لـ “MODulate/DEModulate”. ويقوم المودم بإرسال بيانات من الحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه عبر نظام الهاتف. ويقوم المودم الموجود على الجانب الآخر من خط الهاتف بتحويل الإشارات إلى تنسيق يمكن للحاسوب المستقبل التعامل معه.
النظام الرقمي مقابل النظام التماثلي Digital Versus Analogueيستخدم أي نظام رقمي صفرًا أو واحدًا في تمثيل البيانات ونقلها. وبالتالي، ستعرض أية ساعة رقمية الوقت بالساعة والدقيقة والثانية.
لا يستخدم النظام التماثلي ـ مثل، الساعة التقليدية ـ الصفر أو الواحد 
وإنما يستخدم المجال الكامل للأرقام، بما في ذلك الكسور. وبهذه الطريقة، يمكن للساعة التماثلية عرض كسور من الثانية.

معدل السرعة "الباود" Baud rate	يشير معدل السرعة ("الباود" "Baud") إلى سرعة المودم في إرسال البيانات واستقبالها. ويبلغ معدل الباود في أغلب أجهزة المودم الحديثة 56 كيلو بت في الثانية كحد أقصى.

(1 -5 -3) البريد الإلكتروني  Electroinc Mail 
(1-5-3-1) تعرف على البريد الإلكتروني وعلى استخداماته المتعددة وما تحتاج إليه لكي ترسل رسائل بريد إلكتروني وتستقبلها. تعرف أيضا على بعض أجهزة تكنولوجيا الاتصالات والمعلومات التي تحتاج إليها لكي تستخدم البريد الإلكتروني.
استخدامات البريد 
الإلكتروني
 E- mail	عندما ترسل رسالة بالبريد الإليكتروني، فإن هذه العملية تتم بصورة فورية. وهذا سيفيدك كثيرا وخاصة عند إرسال رسالة لشخص ما في بلد آخر. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، وبخلاف استخدام الهاتف، لا يجب أن تقلق بشأن ما  إذا كان مستقبل الرسالة الذي يعيش في الجانب الآخر من العالم موجودًا على الطرف الآخر من الاتصال أم لا. فيمكنه قراءة رسائل البريد الإلكتروني التي وصلته والرد عليها في أي وقت.
يمكن إرسال رسالة البريد الإلكتروني ذاتها إلى العديد من الأشخاص في الوقت ذاته. وقد يكون هذا مفيدا في أية بيئة عمل، ولكن من الممكن أن يتم استغلال هذه الإمكانية بشكل خاطئ؛ فيمكن الآن لأي شخص إرسال رسالة بريد إلكتروني عبر الإنترنت إلى ملايين الأشخاص. وهذه ممارسة خاطئة يدينها الكثير وتسمى هذه الرسائل في عالم الإنترنت بالرسائل غير المرغوب فيها (Spamming).

ما الذي تحتاج إليه لاستخدام البريد 
الإلكتروني؟	لكي تقوم بإرسال رسائل بريد إلكتروني واستقبالها، ستحتاج إلى حاسوب، إلى جانب بعض المعدات والبرمجيات ووسيلة اتصال مع الإنترنت.
هناك نوعان أساسيان للبريد الإلكتروني يجب أن تعرفهما:
يتم إرسال رسائل البريد الإلكتروني الداخلية الخاصة بالشركة واستقبالها عن طريق الشبكة المحلية الخاصة للشركة. وهي نظام خاص لا يستطيع أي شخص من خارج الشركة الوصول اليه.
إذا كنت متصلا بالإنترنت، يمكنك إرسال واستقبال رسائل البريد الإلكتروني من الأشخاص أو الشركات المتصلة أيضا بالإنترنت.
ستحتاج إلى برنامج خاص بالبريد الإلكتروني حتى يمكنك إنشاء رسائل بريد إلكتروني وإرسالها، وقد بدأ الاتجاه الآن إلى تضمين ذلك في نظام ويندوز وأغلب الناس يقومون الآن بإنشاء رسائلهم داخل برنامج "مايكروسوفت وورد" ثم يستخدمون نظام ويندوز في إرسالها.
إذا كنت متصلا بالشبكة المحلية الخاصة بشركتك، فستحتاج إلى تركيب بطاقة (لوحة) شبكة في الحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه. وفي حالات كثيرة، يمكن استخدام نظام ويندوز في الاتصال بالحواسيب المتصلة بوحدة الخدمة التابعة لشركتك. وفي حالات أخرى، تستخدم الشركة برنامجا خاصا بالشبكات مثل Novell's Netware.
وفي الشركات الكبيرة، عادة ما يتم توصيلك بالإنترنت عبر الشبكة المحلية الخاصة بالشركة. وأحيانا، تحتاج إلى توصيل مودم بالحاسوب الذي تعمل عليه حتى يمكنك الوصول إلى نظام الهاتف ثم إلى الإنترنت. وفي أغلب الأحوال، يقوم فريق الدعم في قسم تكنولوجيا المعلومات بمؤسستك بإعداد الإجراءات اللازمة لإتمام عملية الاتصال بالشبكة المحلية وبالإنترنت. وإذا كنت تعمل من المنزل أو مع شركة صغيرة، فإن إعداد عملية اتصال بالإنترنت ليس صعبًا.



(1 -5 -4) الإنترنت  The Internet
(1-5-4-1) تعرف على الإنترنت ومفهومها وبعض من أهم استخداماتها. قارن بين تكاليف استخدام نظم البريد الخاصة بالإنترنت ونظم البريد الأخرى. تعرف أيضا على المقصود بأدوات البحث والفرق بين الإنترنت وشبكة الويب العالمية World Wide Web "WWW" ؟
ما هي الإنترنت وما هي استخداماتها؟	إن الإنترنت شبكة عالمية تربط بين ملايين الشبكات.
إن أهم ما يميز الإنترنت هو الكم الهائل من المعلومات الذي يمكنك الوصول إليه من خلالها. فيمكنك الحصول على معلومات عن أي موضوع تريده وبسرعة كبيرة.
وكأداة بحث، تعد الإنترنت أداة بحث متميزة جدا. فسواء كنت تجمع معلومات عن شركة منافسة في الجانب الآخر من العالم أم تبحث 
عن معلومات عن شجرة عائلتك، ستجد كثيرًا من المعلومات التي تريدها متاحة على الإنترنت.
أما إذا كنت تقوم بنشر شيء على الإنترنت، فيمكن لأي شخص على الإنترنت الوصول إليه (بشرط أن يكون من السهل إيجاده). وكأداة للتسويق، يمكن استخدامها بطرق كثيرة مفيدة. فمن الممكن لشركة صغيرة بيع منتجاتها وخدماتها على مستوى العالم، دون الحاجة إلى مندوب مبيعات واحد.
إن المشكلة هذه الأيام ليست في عدم إيجاد المعلومات ولكن في التعامل مع هذا القدر الهائل من المعلومات المتاحة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإنك لا تعرف مدى دقة المعلومات التي تصل إليها وإذا كانت حديثة أم لا.
لمزيد من المعلومات عن أدوات البحث، انتقل إلى العنوان التالي: http://www.searchenginewatch.com


أدوات البحث الخاصة بالإنترنت Internet Search Engines	لكي تبحث عبر الإنترنت، فإنك ستستخدم ما يعرف بأدوات البحث الخاصة بالإنترنت. ويمكنك الوصول إليها بسهولة عبر برنامج التصفح الخاص بالإنترنت الذي تستخدمه (أي مايكروسوفت إنترنت إكسبلورار أو نتسكيب نافيجيتور/كوميونيكيتور Microsoft Internet Explorer or Netscape Navigatator/Communicator). وستقوم بالبحث بكتابة كلمة أو عبارة وستحصل على المستندات المرتبطة بما كتبته.
أمثلة من أدوات البحث العالمية:
Alta Vista: http://www.altavista.com
Excite: http://www.excite.com
HotBot: http://www.hotbot.com
Infoseek/GO: http://www.go.com/
Lycos: http://www.lycos.com
****Crawler: http://www.****crawler.com
MSN Internet Search: http://search.msn.com
Web Crawler: http://www.webcrawler.com
Yahoo: http://www.yahoo.com
أمثلة من أدوات البحث البريطانية:
UK Index: http://www.ukindex.co.uk/uksearch.html
UK Plus: http://www.ukplus.co.uk
Yell (دليل الأنشطة البريطانية المختلفة): http://www.yell.co.uk
G.O.D (آلية بحث بريطانية): http://www.god.co.uk
Lycos UK: http://www.lycos.co.uk
Infoseek UK: http://www.infoseek.co.uk


مقارنة بين تكاليف البريد الإلكتروني وتكاليف البريد التقليدي	إذا كنت ترسل رسالة عادية إلى العديد من الأشخاص، فقد يترتب عليك دفع مبلغ عن كل شخص ترسل إليه الرسالة. ولكن من أهم ما يميز البريد الإلكتروني أنك باستخدام البرنامج المناسب، يمكنك إرسال رسائل إلى شخص واحد أو العديد من الأشخاص تقريبا بالتكلفة ذاتها وهي لا تكاد تذكر مقارنةً بتكلفة إرسالها بالبريد العادي. وهناك ميزة أخرى للبريد الإلكتروني وهي أن إرسال الرسالة يكون فوريًا، سواء كان المستقبل في الغرفة المجاورة أم في الجانب الآخر من العالم. ويتميز البريد الإلكتروني عن الاتصال الهاتفي في أنك لا تحتاج إلى الاهتمام بكون الشخص المرسل اليه على الجانب الآخر في نفس الوقت. حيث ستكون الرسالة في انتظار مستقبلها عند وصوله إلى مكتبه.


----------



## القيصر (10 يناير 2007)

*الجزء السادس*

(1-6) الحاسوب في حياتنا اليومية

(1-6-1) الحاسوب في المنزل
(1-6-1-1) تعرف على بعض استخدامات الحاسوب في المنزل، على سبيل المثال: ممارسة الهوايات وإنشاء الحسابات المنزلية والعمل من المنزل وتنفيذ المشروعات وأداء الواجبات المدرسية واستخدام البريد الإلكتروني والإنترنت.
الحاسوب والإمكانيات التي يتيحها	إن أكبر ميزة لاستخدام الحاسوب هي سرعته في القيام بالعمليات الحسابية المتكررة. فعلى سبيل المثال، افترض أنك ترغب في تحديد ميزانيتك الشهرية. فكل ما عليك هو إدخال كل مصروفاتك في عمود في صفحة ودخلك في عمود آخر. ويمكنك بعد ذلك إضافة العمودين ثم طرح المصروفات الكلية من الدخل الكلي وستكون القيمة التي تحصل عليها بمثابة المبلغ المتوفر الذي يمكنك التصرف فيه كيفما تشاء.
إن المشكلة في القيام بهذه العملية على الورق هي أنك إذا تذكرت بندا لم تدرجه في أي من العمودين، سيكون عليك إعادة حساب إجمالي هذا العمود ثم القيام بإعادة الطرح. وهذا مثال بسيط على قدرة الحاسوب على أداء العمليات الحسابية المعقدة بشكل أسرع وأسهل.

ألعاب الحاسوب	إن أكثر استخدامات الحاسوب شيوعا في المنازل (إلى جانب الاتصال بالإنترنت) هي ممارسة الألعاب. لقد تطورت إمكانيات الحاسوب كثيرا وأصبحت الألعاب الحديثة مختلفة تماما عن الألعاب القديمة مثل "سبيس إنفيدر" و"بينج بونج". وفي الحقيقة، تقوم الكثير من الشركات المصنعة للحاسوب بتوظيف الحواسيب الخاصة بها لتتلائم مع بيئة تشغيل الألعاب. وبعيدا عن الحاسوب الشخصي، هناك حواسيب مخصصة للألعاب مثل "Dreamcast" و"Nintendo 64" و"Play station"، وهي عبارة عن وحدات تحكم خاصة بالألعاب وليست حواسيب بالمعنى العام.

العمل من المنزل	لقد واكب انتشار الإنترنت والبريد الإلكتروني ظهور الاتجاه نحو 
العمل من المنزل. فإذا قدرت تكلفة مكان العمل وإضاءته ومستلزماته وهكذا وقارنتها بالتكلفة البسيطة لإعداد بيئة عمل من خلال جهاز حاسوب موصل بالإنترنت كبيئة للعمل، ستجد أن الشركات ستوفر الكثير من التكاليف. ولهذا ميزة أخرى وهي أن الأشخاص الذين يعملون من المنزل يمكنهم التوفيق إلى حد كبير بين عملهم والتزاماتهم الأخرى، بما في ذلك رعاية أسرهم. لقد أوضحت بعض الدراسات أن الأشخاص الذين يعملون من المنزل يفتقدون روح العمل التي توجد في مكاتب العمل، ولكن يمكن التغلب على ذلك في بيئة تتم إداراتها بشكل صحيح. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، أصبح البعد عن مقر العمل غير مهم؛ فمن الممكن أن يتواجد العاملون في أماكن بعيدة عن مقر العمل.
الخدمات المصرفية عبر الإنترنت	لقد كانت البنوك تحتاج إلى إنشاء فروع لها بالقرب من التجمعات السكانية. ولكن مع انتشار الإنترنت، ابتعدت البنوك عن نظام إنشاء الفروع وبدأت تركز على تقديم خدماتها عبر الإنترنت. وفي بعض الأحيان، تقوم البنوك بإنشاء شركات جديدة على الإنترنت يتم التعامل فيها عبر الإنترنت فقط. وفي حين أن هناك متطلبات أمنية واجتماعية لهذا التغير في الاتجاه، إلا أن البنوك توفر تكاليف هائلة كانت تتحملها البنوك التقليدية.
أمثلة:
Smile: http://www.smile.co.uk
Egg: http://www.egg.co.uk

الاتصال بشبكة الويب العالمية
	إنَّ أغلب الحواسيب الحديثة معدة للاتصال بالإنترنت. وعادة  تتضمن ما يسمى بالمودم الداخلي، والذي يعني أنك تقوم فقط بتوصيل خط التليفون بالجزء الخلفي من الحاسوب ثم تثبيت برنامج معين وستكون بعد ذلك مستعدًا للاتصال بالإنترنت. وبمجرد اتصالك بالإنترنت، يمكنك إرسال رسائل بريد إلكتروني واستقبالها والبحث عن المعلومات التي تريدها والحصول على الخدمات المصرفية التي تحتاج إليها عن طريق شبكة الويب.


(1-6-2) استخدامات الحاسوب في العمل وفي التعليم
(1-6-2-1) تعرف على التطبيقات الحاسوبية الخاصة والتي تستخدم في العمل والصناعة والحكومة والتعليم، وتعرف أيضا على الحالات التي يكون فيها استخدام الحاسوب أفضل من استخدام العنصر البشري والعكس.
التدريب المعتمد على الحاسوب
CBT	يعد نظام "التدريب المعتمد على الحاسوب" حلا ذا تكلفة قليلة لاحتياجات التدريب والذي يتم من خلاله تدريب عدد كبير من الأشخاص على موضوع واحد. وعادة ما تتوفر هذه البرمجيات على قرص مدمج وتتضمن نصوصا ورسوما وأصواتا. وتختلف مجموعات البرمجيات من حيث الحجم والموضوع؛ ما بين الموسوعات الكبيرة إلى برمجيات تعليم اللغات الأجنبية.

نظم الإنتاج الآلية	تستخدم الكثير من مصانع تصنيع السيارات نظما آلية في تصنيع السيارات ويتم تجميعها بعد ذلك من خلال أجهزة روبوت آلية يتم التحكم فيها عن طريق الحاسوب. وقد أصبحت هذه الآلية مظهرا شائعا في الصناعات المختلفة.

نظم التصميم يتم تصميم العديد من المنتجات باستخدام برمجيات التصميم المعتمدة على الحاسوب للحصول على مواصفات دقيقة ورسوم تفصيلية على الحاسوب قبل إنتاج نماذج من المنتجات الجديدة.

أنواع النظم المستخدمة في العمل	يعتبر استخدام الحاسوب الحل المثالي في عدد كبير من أنشطة العمل المختلفة. ففي حالات كثيرة، كان لاستخدام الحاسوب في الشركات الأثر في تعويض النقص في الأيدي العاملة وتطوير العمل وأصبحت هذه الشركات أكثر قدرة على مواجهة التحديات. أما عن الجانب السلبي لذلك، فهو أن الكثير من الهيئات مثل البنوك ـ بالرغم من أنها أصبحت أكثر كفاءة ـ أصبحت أكثر آلية وانعزالا.

مراقبة المخزون يمكن القيام بمراقبة المخزون آليًا وكثير من الشركات أصبحت تعتمد بالكامل على الحاسوب. إن نظام مراقبة المخزون يقوم بتتبع عدد العناصر الموجودة في المخازن ويقوم تلقائيا بإصدار أوامر بشراء عناصر جديدة عند الحاجة.

المحاسبة / الرواتب 
Accounts/ Payroll	تستخدم أغلب الشركات الكبيرة نظما معتمدة على الحاسوب للتعامل مع الحسابات. ونظرا لطبيعة الحسابات التي تتسم بالتكرار، فإن النظام المعتمد على الحاسوب يعد هو النظام المثالي للقيام بهذه المهمة ويضمن الدقة المتناهية أيضًا.

البريد الصوتي/الفاكس
Voice Mail / Fax	في الكثير من الشركات، تم الاستغناء عن جهاز الفاكس التقليدي لإرسال رسائل الفاكس واستقبالها وحل محله إرسال واستقبال الفاكسات مباشرة من خلال أي حاسوب شخصي. وهذا أفضل بكثير، حيث إن ذلك سيوفر الوقت الذي ستضيعه في الانتقال من وإلى المكان الموجود فيه جهاز الفاكس. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تكون جودة رسالة الفاكس التي يتم إرسالها أو استقبالها أعلى بكثير. وقد بدأ الآن الاتجاه نحو استخدام البريد الصوتي بدلا من جهاز الرد التقليدي. فباستخدام هذا النظام، يمكن تخزين الرسالة على الحاسوب الذي تستخدمه وعرضها عندما تعود إلى مكتبك.

البريد الإلكتروني
E-mail	يعمل البريد الإلكتروني بالطريقة ذاتها التي يعمل بها نظام البريد العادي ولكنه يتميز بأن الرسائل يتم إرسالها واستقبالها بشكل فوري (وعلى مستوى العالم). إن أغلب نظم البريد الإلكتروني سهلة في التعلم وإن استخدمت بشكل صحيح ستزيد من الإنتاجية بشكل كبير.

معالجة النصوص
Word Processing	تتيح برمجيات معالجة النصوص (مثل مايكروسوفت وورد) إنشاء رسائل ومذكرات ووثائق وغير ذلك بسهولة. ويمكنك أيضا إنشاء قوائم بأسماء وعناوين العملاء والمشتركين، يقوم البرنامج بدمجها برسالتك وإنشاء نسخ من الرسالة لجميع العملاء والمشتركين وإنشاء كتيبات دعائية جماعية لهم.

الجداول الإلكترونية
Spread Sheets تتيح برمجيات الجداول الإلكترونية (مثل مايكروسوفت إكسيل) حساب دخل الشركة ونفقاتها ثم حساب الميزانية. وهي تسمح لك بعمل تصورات مستقبلية للمستوى المالي للشركة وتقديرات للتغيرات في الأسعار ومدى تأثيرها على الأرباح.

قواعد البيانات
Databases	تتيح لك برمجيات قواعد البيانات (مثل مايكروسوفت أكسيس) تجميع المعلومات ثم البحث فيها لإيجاد المعلومة التي تريدها. فعلى سبيل المثال، إذا كانت لديك قاعدة بيانات تشتمل على كل المعدات الموجودة في المخازن، فيمكنك إنشاء تقرير بالمعدات التي يزيد سعرها عن سعر معين.


برمجيات العروض التقديمية
Presentations تتيح لك برمجيات العروض التقديمية (مثل مايكروسوفت باوربوينت) إنشاء عروض تقديمية متميزة، والتي يمكن طباعتها مباشرة على شرائح عرض للاستخدام مع جهاز عارض أو يمكنك عرض هذه العروض مباشرة على شاشة الحاسوب.

برمجيات الرسوم
Graphics	تستخدم برمجيات الرسوم (على سبيل المثال، كوريل جرافيكس) في إنشاء إعلانات وملصقات ومواد دعائية للشركات.

برمجيات الترجمة
Translation Programs	تتيح لك برمجيات الترجمة تحويل أي نص إلكترونيًا من لغة إلى لغة أخرى. وعلى الرغم من أن هذه البرمجيات ليست دقيقة لغاية الآن، فقد بدأ استخدامها يتزايد هذه الأيام وستتطور كثيرا بمرور الوقت.

الحالات التي يكون فيها استخدام الحاسوب أفضل من استخدام العنصر البشري	المهام المتكررة
في الماضي، كان يعهد للعمال ذوي المهارات المحدودة القيام بالمهام المتكررة وكانوا يحصلون على أجر زهيد للقيام بذلك. أما الآن، فقد أصبح من الشائع استخدام الحاسوب في أداء هذه المهام.
المهام البسيطة التي يمكن أتمتتها
لقد أصبح نظام التليفون الآن آليا بشكل كبير، في حين كانت كل المكالمات في الماضي تتم من خلال عامل تشغيل. وهناك أمثلة أخرى كثيرة لذلك.
كم عدد الحالات التي يمكنك حصرها؟
العمليات الحسابية
يقوم الحاسوب بالعمليات الحسابية المعقدة بشكل سريع. وقبل انتشار استخدام الحاسوب، كان المحاسبون يستخدمون جداول حسابية يدوية مكتوبة على الورق. وقد كانوا يقومون بشكل عام بجمع الأعداد الموجودة في الأعمدة ثم جمع الناتج مع إجمالي الأعمدة الأخرى. وإذا تم تغيير أي رقم داخل أي عمود تم حساب مجموع أعداده، فسيكون هناك خطأ في كل الحسابات الموجودة في الجدول الحسابي. وقد كان يستغرق إعادة حساب أي جدول ساعات طويلة (بل في بعض الأحيان عدة أيام). أما باستخدام الحاسوب، فلن تستغرق هذه العملية سوى ثوانٍ معدودة.
المجالات الخطيرة
من الأفضل استخدام أجهزة الروبوت المعتمدة على الحاسوب في مراقبة البيئات الملوثة والإشعاعية، حيث من الممكن أن يتعرض أي شخص يعمل في هذا المجال إلى مخاطر وعواقب لا حصر لها.
يتم الاعتماد بشكل كبير على مركبات يتم التحكم فيها باستخدام الحاسوب ولا يقودها أشخاص في استكشاف الفضاء. وقد تم مؤخرا استخدام عربة إلكترونية في استكشاف كوكب المريخ، والتي كان عليها اتخاذ قرارات بنفسها. حيث لا يمكن التحكم بها بشكل كامل وعن بعد من الأرض، وذلك نظرا لطول الوقت الذي يستغرقه وصول الإشارة إلى المريخ.


الأعمال التي من الأفضل أن يقوم بها الإنسان وليس الحاسوب إن للحاسوب حدودا لا يتعداها!
عندما لا تكون على ما يرام وتذهب للطبيب، فمن الأفضل أن يكون هناك شخص تتحدث إليه؛ فربما تكون هناك عوامل أخرى تؤثر على صحتك (ربما تكون مشكلات شخصية) ولا تستطيع كتابتها على الحاسوب، ولكن ستشعر بالراحة إذا تحدثت عنها لطبيب قد تربطه بك علاقة قديمة. وينطبق هذا أيضا على المهن الخاصة برعاية الإنسان، مثل الأطباء والممرضات وأعضاء الهيئات الاجتماعية، حيث يكون الجانب الإنساني مهما جدا.
وعلى الرغم من انتشار التجارة الإلكترونية والبيع عبر الإنترنت والحصول على الخدمات المصرفية من خلالها وهكذا، إلا أن هناك الكثير من الأشخاص ما زالوا يفضلون التعامل مع شخص، سواء كان مدير البنك المحلي أم مندوب مبيعات على الجانب الآخر من الخط الخاص بالبيع بالهاتف. هل تفضل أن يتم التعامل بينك وبين أية شركة كبيرة من خلال الضغط على مجموعة من الأزرار في نظام آلي يعتمد على الحاسوب دون وجود أي تفاعل؟ وحتى حجز تذاكر السينما أصبح يتضمن الآن مكالمة هاتفية طويلة، يتم فيها الاستماع إلى صوت مسجل يعرض لك قائمة بأفلام لا تريد مشاهدتها ويطلب منك الضغط على العديد من الأزرار.
لقد قدم لنا الخيال العلمي لسنوات طويلة صورا مختلفة لكائنات إلكترونية عاقلة ومفكرة. ولكن ما زال هذا بعيد جدا عن الإمكانات الحالية وعندما يتعلق الأمر بالتفكير الخلاق، فالإنسان يتفوق دائمًا. فالحاسوب على هيئته الحالية لن يستفيد الكثير من دراسة الفلسفة على سبيل المثال. فهو يمكنه تخزين الحقائق، ولكنه لا يستطيع ابتكار أية أفكار من تلقاء نفسه دون العنصر البشري. وبالنسبة للمهام البسيطة مثل تنظيف المنزل، يمكن للإنسان أن يتعامل مع الفوضى والأشياء المبعثرة التي تم تغيير أماكنها مؤخرا ولكن هذه المهمة البسيطة تفوق قدرات أي حاسوب صغير.
إن الحاسوب ليس له قدرات عالية في تمييز الأشكال وإدراكها. فيمكنه التقاط صور وتسجيل لقطات على فيديو ولكنه لا يعرف معنى الأشكال التي يتعامل معها وسيصاب بالارتباك عند وجود تداخل بين شكلين. وقد أوضح بحث حديث أن عملية التمييز البشرى للأشكال أكثر تعقيدا مما نتخيل. ولذلك، فإن الإنسان وليس الحاسوب هو الذي يقوم بفحص أنسجة الجسم لمعرفة إن كان بها مرض أم لا.
ربما تتغير الأشياء بمرور الوقت، فلم يكن الحاسوب قادرا في الماضي القريب ـ على سبيل المثال ـ على هزيمة بطل العالم في الشطرنج!
 (1-6 -3) الحاسوب في الحياة اليومية
(1-6-3-1) تعرف على استخدامات الحاسوب في الحياة اليومية؛ على سبيل المثال: في المتاجر الكبيرة أو المكتبات أو عيادات الأطباء وأيضا على استخدام البطاقات الذكية وهكذا.
أنواع النظم المستخدمة في المنزل	في كل شهر، تقل أسعار الحواسيب أو تزداد إمكانياتها وقدراتها! فعندما أنتجت شركة آي بي إم (IBM) أول حاسوب شخصي في عام 1981، كانت الشركات فقط هي التي تستطيع شراءه. ولكن في هذه الأيام، من الشائع أن تجد الحواسيب عالية الإمكانيات في المنازل سواء لاستخدامها في التعلم أو التسلية. وقد تجد من الصعب تخيل أن إمكانات الحاسوب الموجود في منزلك أعلى بكثير من الحواسيب التي استخدمت في إنزال سفينة الفضاء أبوللو على القمر!
هل تقبل قيادة مركبة فضائية يتحكم بها حاسوب شخصي؟

الحسابات	يقوم الكثير من الناس حاليا بإعداد الميزانية الشهرية باستخدام الحاسوب.

الألعاب	ما زالت أغلبية الحواسيب المنزلية تستخدم في ممارسة الألعاب.
لمزيد من المعلومات، يمكنك زيارة أي من العناوين الثلاثة التالية:
http://www.cdmag.com
http://games.yahoo.com
Game cheats! http://www.magi.com/~jfisher/hints.html


التعليم	يشتري الكثير من الآباء الحواسيب لأطفالهم حتى يستفيدوا من البرمجيات التعليمية المتنوعة المتاحة حاليا. وعلى الرغم من تناقص أسعار الحواسيب يوما بعد يوم، فهناك خوف من التفرقة التي ستحدث بين الفقراء والأغنياء في التعليم المنزلي عبر الحاسوب.
لمزيد من المعلومات، بادر بزيارة أي من الموقعين التاليين:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/education/home
The UK department of education: http://www.dfee.gov.uk



العمل من المنزل	إذا كان لديك حاسوب في منزلك متصلا بشركتك عن طريق مودم، فيمكنك العمل من منزلك دون الحاجة إلى الذهاب يوميا إلى مقر الشركة. ويرى الكثير من الناس أن العمل من المنزل يحقق إنتاجية أعلى، ويكون أقل ضغطا من التزاحم مع الناس للذهاب إلى عملك. إن الكثير من رجال المبيعات نادرًا ما يذهبون إلى المقر الرئيسي للشركة التابعين لها، حيث إنهم يتصلون بها من خلال الهاتف أو البريد الإلكتروني.

الإنترنت	يرى الكثير من الناس أنه يمكنهم من خلال الإنترنت بيع منتجاتهم إلى العالم أجمع. فإذا لم ترغب في التجارة من المنزل، يوفر لك الإنترنت فرص تعليمية وبحثية وترويحية هائلة.

ماكينات 
الصرف الآلي تستخدم الكثير من البنوك حاليا ماكينات الصرف الآلي للقيام بالعمليات المصرفية. فباستخدام هذه الماكينات، يمكنك سحب أموال والتحقق من رصيدك وفي بعض الأحيان تحويل أموال بين الحسابات. ويكون هذا في الغالب مناسبا للعملاء، لأنها تقدم الخدمات طوال اليوم. وإذا نظرنا إلى وجهة نظر البنك، فإن هذه الماكينات توفر خدمة تتمتع بمرونة أكثر للعملاء مع تقليل التكاليف. في الواقع، تخلت الكثير من البنوك عن أعداد كبيرة من الموظفين اللازمين للتعامل بشكل مباشر مع العملاء وكذلك 
أعضاء الإدارة الوسطى نتيجة لاستخدام التقنيات الجديدة.

الخدمات المصرفية عبر الإنترنت	تقدم الكثير من البنوك حاليا خدماتها مباشرة عبر الإنترنت. فباستخدام الحاسوب، يمكنك الاتصال بنظام الحاسوب الخاص بالبنك (عادة عبر الإنترنت) ومتابعة معاملاتك المالية يوميا من المنزل. إن مفهوم الخدمات المصرفية عبر الإنترنت له العديد من المميزات للبنوك؛ فيمكنها زيادة أرباحها مع تخفيض النفقات المرتبطة بالموظفين والبناء. ويجد الكثير من العملاء ميزة دفع الفواتير ونقل الأموال بين الحسابات من المنزل فرصة جيدة جدا.


البطاقات الذكية لقد ظهرت هذه البطاقات حديثا في دول متعددة وتسمى بالبطاقات 
الذكية لأنها تحتوي على شريحة ذاكرة بداخلها. ومن الممكن أن يخصص لها قدر معين من "المال الافتراضي" والذي يمكن صرفه بوضع البطاقة في ماكينة خاصة عند شراء أي منتج أو خدمة ويتم بعد ذلك خصم هذا المبلغ من البطاقة. وبعد أن يتم صرف كل الأموال الخاصة بالبطاقة، ستحتاج لإضافة مبلغ آخر افتراضي إلى البطاقة.
لمزيد من المعلومات، يمكنك زيارة العنوانين التاليين:
http://www.smartcard.com
Mondex: http://www.mondex.com/


المتاجر الكبيرة لقد انتشر في السنوات الأخيرة المسح الضوئي الذاتي للمنتجات في العديد من الدول. فعندما تشتري منتجات في الكثير من المتاجر الكبيرة، ستجد أن هناك جهازا للمسح الضوئي يتيح مسح مشترياتك ضوئيا بمجرد حصولك عليها. وعندما تنتهي وترغب في سداد قيمة 
مشترياتك، ستعرف القيمة التي ستدفعها أصلاً ولن يحتاج المحاسب إلى إخراج كل مشترياتك من السلة ومسح كل منتج منها ضوئيا وإعادتها ثانية إلى سلة أخرى. وتعد هذه الطريقة أفضل بكثير بالنسبة للعميل، لأنها توفر عليه الوقت، وكذلك بالنسبة للمتاجرحيث تمكنها هذه الطريقة من التعامل مع الطلبات بسرعة أكبر وبعمالة أقل وبالتالي أرباح أعلى.

الشراء عبر مواقع المتاجر الكبيرة على الإنترنت	يمكنك الآن طلب ما تريد من المتجر الكبير القريب منك عبر الإنترنت وسيتم توصيل ما تريده إلى منزلك.
أمثلة:
Tesco: http://www.tesco.co.uk
Sainsburys: http://www.sainsburys.co.uk
Iceland: http://www.iceland.co.uk

المكتبات	تستخدم المكتبات الحاسوب في تسجيل أسماء الكتب ومواضعها لتسهل الوصول إليها وفي تنظيم ومتابعة عمليات إعارة الكتب وإعادتها . وتستخدم العديد من المكتبات الآن الرمز الكودي للتعرف على الكتاب، وعندما يرغب أحد الأشخاص في استعارة كتاب معين، يقوم أمين المكتبة بمسح الرمز الكودي للكتاب، وسيحدد هذا لنظام الحاسوب كل المعلومات الخاصة بالكتاب (العنوان والمؤلف وهكذا)، دون الحاجة إلى إدخال هذه المعلومات. ويمكن لنظام الحاسوب أيضًا أن يرسل خطابات لتذكير الأفراد بالكتب التي انتهت فترة استعارتها.

الأطباء والحاسوب إن وقت الطبيب ثمين (ومكلف أيضا!)، ولذلك يستخدم الكثير من الأطباء الآن الحاسوب في تنظيم عملهم اليومي. فيتم إدخال مواعيد المرضى في نظام حاسوب وتخزين السجلات الطبية الخاصة بالمرضى، مما يسمح للطبيب بالتعرف الفوري على التاريخ الطبي للمريض.


----------

